# Microsoft veröffentlicht neues Firmenlogo



## MaxFalkenstern (24. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft veröffentlicht neues Firmenlogo* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft veröffentlicht neues Firmenlogo


----------



## templartassadar (24. August 2012)

Jetzt ist das Logo genauso hässlich wie Metro


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. August 2012)

Wow, da hat sich die Marketingabteilung aber richtig ins Zeug gelegt!
RESPEKT! 



08/15


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Und gleich noch ein neues Firmen-Motto:
"Kacheln für die Zukunft."


----------



## Batze (24. August 2012)

Öhm und was ist da jetzt sooooo groß anders?


----------



## Fimbul (24. August 2012)

Hat vermutlich ein Vermögen gekostet...


----------



## Hideyasu (24. August 2012)

Ändert nichts daran das Windows 8 mit seinen Kacheln das neue Vista ist. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben...


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2012)

Vollkommener Käse. MS hat offensichtlich genügend Kapazitäten sich solchen Blödsinn auszudenken....


----------



## Meckermann (24. August 2012)

Nachdem Windows 8 gefloppt ist, werden wohl viele Angestellte von Microsoft als Fliesenleger arbeiten müssen. Da können sie sich schon mal an Kacheln gewöhnen...


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das Windows 8 mit seinen Kacheln das neue Vista ist. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben...


mobile devices, für deinen desktop gibt die ganz normale oberfläche von win7.
die kacheln gibs übrigens auch schon bei der mobile variante von win7 und sind in meinen augen sowohl android als auch ios überlegen


----------



## s3bish (24. August 2012)

Sieht genau so grauenhaft aus, wie Windows 8 für PC-Nutzer sinnlos ist.

Wer hätte gedacht, dass die nach dem tollen Windows 7 so ins Klo greifen?


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

s3bish schrieb:


> Sieht genau so grauenhaft aus, wie Windows 8 für PC-Nutzer sinnlos ist.
> 
> Wer hätte gedacht, dass die nach dem tollen Windows 7 so ins Klo greifen?


 
hmmm
jeder der das Muster in den Windowsveröffentlichungen kennt? 

Aber je, das Logo ist ja mal echt ... 

...

_scheiße _

Also mal ernsthaft, ist heute in Washington der Tag, der bei uns der 1. April? Und auch wenn bei vielen einfachen Bildern und Motiven die genialität im Detail liegt muss man hier doch schon sagen:"Also, DAS hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm
> jeder der das Muster in den Windowsveröffentlichungen kennt?
> 
> Aber je, das Logo ist ja mal echt ...
> ...


Ich wette die haben dieses Kunstwerk von irgendeinem Grundschüler geklaut. Die Familie dieses Kindes steht finanziell auf schwachem Posten, und so können sie gegen Micro-Riese nicht gerichtlich vorgehen...


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wette die haben dieses Kunstwerk von irgendeinem Grundschüler geklaut. Die Familie dieses Kindes steht finanziell auf schwachem Posten, und so können sie gegen Micro-Riese nicht gerichtlich vorgehen...


 
ich glaube ja da sind irgendwelche Designer von ihrem Dealer verarscht worden und der Dope war nur Petersilie


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Wie heißt es so schön? 

Keep it simple - keep it stupid!

Man wollte bei MS wahrscheinlich kein komplettes Redesign vom Logo - finde das neue jetzt nicht so schlecht. 
Entfernt sich nicht zu weit vom alten Logo und ist schön schlicht gehalten und die Font finde ich auch sehr passend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube ja da sind irgendwelche Designer von ihrem Dealer verarscht worden und der Dope war nur Petersilie


 Mit anderen Worten: Sie waren nicht high genug, um mal was wirklich Abstraktes zu kredenzen ?


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

Den Vorschlag hatte ich fürs neue Windows eingereicht. Er wurde aber - knapp - abgelehnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und auch wenn bei vielen einfachen Bildern und Motiven die genialität im Detail liegt muss man hier doch schon sagen:"Also, DAS hätte ich auch noch hinbekommen"



Und bei diesem Satz wird dich jeder gelernte Grafiker auslachen, denn das hättest du so ganz sicher nicht hinbekommen.

Handwerklich gibt es daran nichts auszusetzen. Kritisieren kann man den fehlenden Mut zu etwas aussergewöhnlichem und die übertriebene Einfachheit.

Weitaus besser ist z.B. das neue Office-Logo gelungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag hatte ich fürs neue Windows eingereicht. Er wurde aber - knapp - abgelehnt:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ich kann dir sagen warum du nicht das Rennen gemacht hast: Du warst zu nah an der Wahrheit...


----------



## Tumblin (24. August 2012)

...wow, das war sicher mit wochenlanger Planung und jede Menger Arbeit verbunden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Tumblin schrieb:


> ...wow, das war sicher mit wochenlanger Planung und jede Menger Arbeit verbunden


 Wochen ?! Für solche Meilensteine braucht Microsoft Jahre !!!


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. August 2012)

*"Casual" Mal anders...*



Enisra schrieb:


> _[...]
> 
> Aber je, das Logo ist ja mal echt ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte es so nicht schreiben... 
Aber es stimmt schon.
Uninspiriert, eintönig, ersetzbar, langweilig. 
Grob, eckig, bunt. Wie ein Holzklotz für Kinder. Ist wohl für Merchandise entworfen...
Da hat wohl jemand die Skizze für das ursprüngliche Logo wiedergefunden...
Und ausgemalt.

Naja, ich bleibe ohnehin noch bei *Windows 7*...
Mit *Microsoft*s Fehltritten befasse ich mich dann später irgendwann Mal.




ING schrieb:


> _mobile devices, für deinen desktop gibt die ganz normale oberfläche von win7.
> die kacheln gibs übrigens auch schon bei der mobile variante von win7  und sind in meinen augen sowohl android als auch ios überlegen _


 
Tatsächlich?
Was machen die "Kacheln" denn anders?
Betrifft das eine reine Touch-Screen-Steuerung? (bessere Erreichbarkeit, größere "Buttons"...)
Ich kenne jetzt bloß die Desktop-Oberflächen von Win3.11 bis Win7, die ganzen "mobile devices" sind mir relativ fremd.
Ist das also so, dass diese Kacheln auch nur für solche Geräte sinnvoll  sind und nicht auch im Desktopbetrieb von Nutzen sein würden?


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und bei diesem Satz wird dich jeder gelernte Grafiker auslachen, denn das hättest du so ganz sicher nicht hinbekommen.


 
Das sind 4 Quadrate in den bisherigen Farben, ich würde eher einen auslachen der denkt er hätte damit irgendwas geleistet´´ 
Bei fliegenden Fenster Logo sieht das anders aus, aber komm, das bekommt man doch in Paint hin


----------



## hawkytonk (24. August 2012)

Na da hat sich der Designer ja so richtig gehen lassen. 

Ein einfaches Design ist ja gut, aber ein zu einfaches ist wiederum nicht so toll. Btw. wie haben die für dieses Ding einen Copyright bekommen? Jeder Hersteller von Klötzchenbaukästen (für Kinder) müsste da ja zahlen.


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> _Und bei diesem Satz wird dich jeder gelernte  Grafiker auslachen, denn das hättest du so ganz sicher nicht  hinbekommen._





Enisra schrieb:


> _Das sind 4 Quadrate in den bisherigen Farben, ich würde eher einen auslachen der denkt er hätte damit irgendwas geleistet´´ _


 

Sehr gut. Unfassbar schlagfertig...
Danke dafür.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. August 2012)

"Eilmeldung: Der kleine Timmi X wurde heute festgenommen, da er sich weigerte, für sein Klötzchenkunstwerk an Microsoft zu zahlen. MIt der Anordnung der Steine verletzte er das Copyright von Microsoft.
Der Junge hatte in den frühen Morgenstunden - trotz mehrfacher Auffordung seiner Erzieherin, dieses zu unterlassen - emsig an einer bestimmten Reihenfolge der Steine gearbeitet."


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das sind 4 Quadrate in den bisherigen Farben, ich würde eher einen auslachen der denkt er hätte damit irgendwas geleistet´´
> Bei fliegenden Fenster Logo sieht das anders aus, aber komm, das bekommt man doch in Paint hin


 
Ich würde das Design trotzdem nicht so abwerten - es sieht oftmals leichter aus, als es ist. Auch wenn es nur 4 "Klötzchen" sind.
Außerdem hat immer noch der Kunde das letzte Wort und ich möchte wetten, dass es ziemlich viele Designentwürfe gibt, die der zuständige Designer erstellt hat.

Es sieht zwar einfach aus und oft sieht man Logos etc. wo man sich denkt, das könnte ich doch locker - aber wenn man mal selber versucht etwas zu entwerfen, dann wird man ganz schnell draufkommen, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist. Und auch etwas abstraktes hat man nicht mal schnell in 5 Minuten aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Wie schon erwähnt, stehen vor einem fertigen Logo zick versch. Skizzen und Entwürfe.

Weiß ja nicht, ob ihr in dem Bereich etwas zu tun habt - aber wenn ich mir die meisten Kommentare so durchlese, dann habe ich nicht wirklich das Gefühl.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Design trotzdem nicht so abwerten - es sieht oftmals leichter aus, als es ist. Auch wenn es nur 4 "Klötzchen" sind.
> Außerdem hat immer noch der Kunde das letzte Wort und ich möchte wetten, dass es ziemlich viele Designentwürfe gibt, die der zuständige Designer erstellt hat.
> 
> Es sieht zwar einfach aus und oft sieht man Logos etc. wo man sich denkt, das könnte ich doch locker - aber wenn man mal selber versucht etwas zu entwerfen, dann wird man ganz schnell draufkommen, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist. Und auch etwas abstraktes hat man nicht mal schnell in 5 Minuten aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Wie schon erwähnt, stehen vor einem fertigen Logo zick versch. Skizzen und Entwürfe.
> ...


Aber es geht hier doch nicht um irgend ein Logo. Es geht um das neue MS-Logo. Bei allen möglichen Varianten wäre - solange einem nichts besseres einfällt (ich gahe da mal von mir aus) - das gezeigte doch am naheliegendsten gewesen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Design trotzdem nicht so abwerten - es sieht oftmals leichter aus, als es ist. Auch wenn es nur 4 "Klötzchen" sind.
> Außerdem hat immer noch der Kunde das letzte Wort und ich möchte wetten, dass es ziemlich viele Designentwürfe gibt, die der zuständige Designer erstellt hat.
> 
> Es sieht zwar einfach aus und oft sieht man Logos etc. wo man sich denkt, das könnte ich doch locker - aber wenn man mal selber versucht etwas zu entwerfen, dann wird man ganz schnell draufkommen, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist. Und auch etwas abstraktes hat man nicht mal schnell in 5 Minuten aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Wie schon erwähnt, stehen vor einem fertigen Logo zick versch. Skizzen und Entwürfe.
> ...


Naja... Also wenn ich mir das Logo so ansehe, scheint das nicht gerade eine immens anspruchsvolle Aufgabe gewesen zu sein.
Man nehme ein nicht ausgefülles Quadrat, ziehe ein Kreuz 100%ig mittig durch und fülle die jeweilige Ecke mit einer der Windows-typischen Grundfarben (die wohl jedes Excel/Word auch kann). Und sofern die Schriftart auch frei verfügbar ist, sollte es wohl auch kein Ding sein, auch den Namen der Firma dahin zu klatschen...
Ich glaub das wäre ein gute Lernaufgabe für den einfachen Office-Kurs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist das Apple-Logo schon eher von höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad...


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Wenn Logodesign so einfach ist, solltet ihr vielleicht Designer werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn Logodesign so einfach ist, solltet ihr vielleicht Designer werden


 Ich denke kaum dass jemand allein vom Designen von Kacheln leben kann...


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

bei einem logo geht es nicht darum ein stilistisches meisterwerk zu vollbringen, es soll simpel und eingänglich sein, viel geschnörkel und geblinke wie es die quitschibunti generation gewohnt ist, ist da schlicht fehl am platz. geht mal in eine kunstgalerie, die "werke" dort sind auch nicht komplexer trotzdem sind leute bereit enorme summen dafür zu bezahlen. weniger ist manchmal mehr.



Midoryu schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> Was machen die "Kacheln" denn anders?
> Betrifft das eine reine Touch-Screen-Steuerung? (bessere Erreichbarkeit, größere "Buttons"...)
> Ich kenne jetzt bloß die Desktop-Oberflächen von Win3.11 bis Win7, die ganzen "mobile devices" sind mir relativ fremd.
> Ist das also so, dass diese Kacheln auch nur für solche Geräte sinnvoll  sind und nicht auch im Desktopbetrieb von Nutzen sein würden?


es ist nicht nur die größe und die bessere raumaufteilung, die kacheln sind ähnlich wie die widgets von android, so kann man zb. in der "mail kachel" direkt sehen wieviele neue mails da sind usw.

die kacheln auf dem desktop halte ich für ziemlich unnütz und ungewohnt weshalb ich sie abstellen werde.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (24. August 2012)

sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Öhm und was ist da jetzt sooooo groß anders?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade gerückt, dünnere grauere Schrift, runder i-Punkt, kein angeschnitztes o mehr, Windows Kacheln daneben ...


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2012)

Gegen dieses hat mein eingereichtes Logo verloren, nicht deren Ernst...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ist das Apple-Logo schon eher von höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad...



Absolut nicht! Das Apple-Logo baue ich dir genauso schnell, wie die "Quadrate mit Text".

Ein Apple-Logo ist in einer Beziehung schwieriger: Es dem Kunden zu verkaufen.

Typische Frage: Was hat ein Apfel mit Computern zu tun?


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

Also mein Vater ist Grafik-Designer und hat auch schon einige Logos entworfen.
Dabei gibt es so unglaublich viel zu beachten. Man kann nicht immer einfach nur das machen, "was am geilsten aussieht". 

Also selbst hinter einem vermeintlich "simplen" Logo stecken viele Überlegungen und Entwürfe. 
Ich finde das Logo jetzt auch nicht schick, aber das hätte mit Sicherheit nicht jedes Kind hinbekommen.

Ich meine: Jetzt ist eure Chance. Designt ein besseres Logo, ladet es hier hoch und wir bewerten das dann mal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Absolut nicht! Das Apple-Logo baue ich dir genauso schnell, wie die "Quadrate mit Text".


 Ein Foto von einem frisch angebissenem Apfel (siehe Beispiel unten) lasse ich nicht als "Logo-Design" durchgehen...


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Typische Frage: Was hat ein Apfel mit Computern zu tun?


 
ähm ja ne
Und was hat ein Apfel mit Musik zu tun?
Wer weiß was ich meine darf sich nen Gummipunkt abholen


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja ne
> Und was hat ein Apfel mit Musik zu tun?
> Wer weiß was ich meine darf sich nen Gummipunkt abholen


 Die Beatles!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also mein Vater ist Grafik-Designer und hat auch schon einige Logos entworfen.
> Dabei gibt es so unglaublich viel zu beachten. Man kann nicht immer einfach nur das machen, "was am geilsten aussieht".
> 
> Also selbst hinter einem vermeintlich "simplen" Logo stecken viele Überlegungen und Entwürfe.
> Ich finde das Logo jetzt auch nicht schick, aber das hätte mit Sicherheit nicht jedes Kind hinbekommen.


 Im Grunde hast du recht. Es sollte wirklich gut überlegt sein, ob die Ecke rechts unten in einem Pissgelb oder in Zitronenfarben gehalten wird... Oder die Frage ob Rotzgrün oder Minzgrün rechts oben besser passt... 

Fazit: In der Design-Abteilung von Microsoft arbeiten nur Genies. *den Hut zieh*


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du recht. Es sollte wirklich gut überlegt sein, ob die Ecke rechts unten in einem Pissgelb oder in Zitronenfarben gehalten wird... Oder die Frage ob Rotzgrün oder Minzgrün rechts oben besser passt...
> 
> Fazit: In der Design-Abteilung von Microsoft arbeiten nur Genies. *den Hut zieh*


Naja, finde ich jetzt nen bisschen arrogant von dir. 
Du bist doch garnicht in der Branche, oder? Oder bist du Grafik/Logo-Designer?


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Foto von einem frisch angebissenem Apfel (siehe Beispiel unten) lasse ich nicht als "Logo-Design" durchgehen...


 
Du wärst überrascht, wie oft man bei der Logogestaltung mit Fotos oder Serviettenkritzeleien anfängt.

Mothmans Idee klingt doch ganz lustig. Versucht mal, was ernstgemeintes zusammenzubasteln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, finde ich jetzt nen bisschen arrogant von dir.
> Du bist doch garnicht in der Branche, oder? Oder bist du Grafik/Logo-Designer?


 Arrogant ? Nö. Zynisch ? Aber hallo !!!


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Arrogant ? Nö. Zynisch ? Aber hallo !!!


Zynismus sollte man sich aber erlauben dürfen. 

Die Arbeit anderer ins Lächerliche zu ziehen geht immer einfach. Vor allem, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat.^^

Ich finde das ja auch nicht schick. Aber so einfach, wie es dargestellt wird, ist es eben wirklich nicht ein Logo zu machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Zynismus sollte man sich aber erlauben dürfen.
> 
> Die Arbeit anderer ins Lächerliche zu ziehen geht immer einfach. Vor allem, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat.^^
> 
> Ich finde das auch auch nicht schick. Aber so einfach, wie es dargestellt wird, ist es eben wirklich nicht ein Logo zu machen.


 Wenn ich heute abend ein wenig zeit habe, bastle ich mal ein Duplikat davon. Leichte Abweichungen in der Farbwiedergabe dürfen vernachlässigt werden, schließlich geht es mehr ums Design-Technische... 

P.S. Ich ziehe die Arbeit nicht ins Lächerliche. Ich bin nur von dieser pompösen Demonstration des neuen Logos so erschlagen, dass ich glatt... lachen musste. ^^


----------



## Mothman (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute abend ein wenig zeit habe, bastle ich mal ein Duplikat davon. Leichte Abweichungen in der Farbwiedergabe dürfen leicht vernachlässigt werden, schließlich geht es mehr ums Design-Technische...


Womit du schon beim profesionellem Logo-Design scheitern würdest. Es ist in der Tat sehr wichtig, dass da keine Farbe "abweicht". 

Und wir wollen kein Duplikat von dir sehen, sondern ein "besseres" Logo!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Womit du schon beim profesionellem Logo-Design scheitern würdest. Es ist in der Tat sehr wichtig, dass da keine Farbe "abweicht".


 Ich MUSS davon abweichen, sonst kommen Big Ms Anwälte gleich im Dutzend durch mein Email-Fach. Du weisst wie schnell und übermütig amerikanische Justizler sind...


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja ne
> Und was hat ein Apfel mit Musik zu tun?
> Wer weiß was ich meine darf sich nen Gummipunkt abholen


 
Wenn du einem Kunden so erklärst, dass er einen Apfel als Logo für seine PC-Firma nehmen soll, hast du schon veloren.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat sehr wichtig, dass da keine Farbe "abweicht". ...


 Da hast du absolut recht, es soll ja auch ein Wiedererkennungswert vorhanden sein. Und hier mal ein Beispiel wie man es besser diesbezüglich nicht machen sollte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Und wie lange gibts die Windowsfarben schon und wann kam Google?


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

Chorme kommt ganz wo anders her:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6vvazabFv...t7WHCVP4/s1600/logo-google-chrome-origine.png

Speziell dieses Microsoft-Logo gibt es schon seit 95:
Windows 95 Werbespot - WinFuture.de


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und wie lange gibts die Windowsfarben schon und wann kam Google?


Es geht nicht um die Farben als solches, sondern die erstaunliche Übereinstimmung selbst bei der Helligkeit, welches bei keinem anderen Logo von MS/Windows der Fall war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Der Farbton ist bei dem verlinkten Video ein anderer und dann aber hochtrabend etwas von gelernten Grafiker schreiben...


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Ich finde das neue Logo gut. 

Egal, wie groß das Display ist, egal, welche Auflösung verwendet wird, endlich gibt's beim Logo kein Aliasing mehr.
Das hat mich immer wahnsinnig gestört...


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn du einem Kunden so erklärst, dass er einen Apfel als Logo für seine PC-Firma nehmen soll, hast du schon veloren.


 
ähm, ja ne is klar
Apple Records gab es schon ein Weilchen vor der Siliziumschmieder aus Cupertino und wenn ich mein Unternehmen Apple nenn, was könnte man da als Symbol wohl nehmen, hmmmm ...
Also da brauch nun für die Grundidee jetzt auch nicht jetzt wirklich das große Genie zu sein um da drauf zu kommen


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da ist das Apple-Logo schon eher von höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad...





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Foto von einem frisch angebissenem  Apfel (siehe Beispiel unten) lasse ich nicht als "Logo-Design"  durchgehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du wärst überrascht, wie oft man bei der Logogestaltung mit Fotos oder Serviettenkritzeleien anfängt.



sauerlandboy's bild + 2 min. photoshop =




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, ja ne is klar
> Apple Records gab es schon ein Weilchen vor der Siliziumschmieder aus Cupertino und wenn ich mein Unternehmen Apple nenn, was könnte man da als Symbol wohl nehmen, hmmmm ...
> Also da brauch nun für die Grundidee jetzt auch nicht jetzt wirklich das große Genie zu sein um da drauf zu kommen



Du verstehst nicht, was ich mit dem Beispiel sagen wollte - ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie ich es dir anders erklären soll.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. August 2012)

ist das nicht ein bisschen zu schlicht ?
und irgendwie auch einfallslos ...
Haben die das mit "Paint" kreiert  ?


----------



## Odin333 (24. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Farben als solches, sondern die erstaunliche Übereinstimmung selbst bei der Helligkeit, welches bei keinem anderen Logo von MS/Windows der Fall war.
> EDIT: Der Farbton ist bei dem verlinkten Video ein anderer und dann aber hochtrabend etwas von gelernten Grafiker schreiben...



Ich würde an deiner Stelle vorsichtig sein.
Den genauen Farbton kennt nur Microsoft. Wenn du aber trotzdem mit zwei aus dem Intenet gefischten Grafiken farbenvergleichen spielen willst, dann muss ich dir sagen, dass die Farbtöne von Chorme und die von MS deutlich unterschiedlich sind.

Zum besseren Vergleich für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir mal das MS-Store Logo an. da findest du die akutellen Farben wieder. Und das gibts schon länger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein neues Firmen-Motto:
> "Kacheln für die Zukunft."


 
Die wollen eben eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen:



Spoiler



Fliesenleger


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> sauerlandboy's bild + 2 min. photoshop =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schön gemacht. Nur:
Das Original hat oben ein geneigtes Blatt und keinen Stiel. Zudem hat der echte Apple unten mehr geschwungene Kurven.
Soviel dazu dass das Apple leichter umsetzbar ist als Kachel-Windows.


----------



## ix (24. August 2012)

Und ich kenne es auch... ein Logo zu entwerfen, obwohl es nur für einen kleinen hauseigenen Zweck war... es ist nicht so einfach. Und bei einem Logo, das immer und überall gedruckt wird für paar Jährchen, und ausserdem noch auf gewisse Art und Weise die Firma repräsentieren soll, und wo man nicht bereut nach ein paar Monaten - wirds noch anstrengender. 

Irgendwas zusammenschmieren kann jeder schnell. Diese Entwürfe sind meist nicht durchdacht, was das geschulte Auge dann auch sofort sieht.


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schön gemacht. Nur:
> Das Original hat oben ein geneigtes Blatt und keinen Stiel. Zudem hat der echte Apple unten mehr geschwungene Kurven.
> Soviel dazu dass das Apple leichter umsetzbar ist als Kachel-Windows.


dann musst du mir bessere vorlagen liefern 
hab nochmal 2 min. investiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die rechnung von ca. 400.000€ schick ich dir dann per post


----------



## ix (24. August 2012)

@ING: du verstehst es glaub nicht. Deine Photoshop-Arbeit sieht komplett amateurhaft aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2012)

Windows mit Kacheln, das Logo mit Kacheln. Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Kachelmann als Werbefigur. Das würde passen, so als Werbespot und so


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Windows mit Kacheln, das Logo mit Kacheln. Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Kachelmann als Werbefigur. Das würde passen, so als Werbespot und so


 
Nicht zu vergessen den Werbedeal mit der Fliesenlegerinnung


----------



## MisterSmith (24. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle vorsichtig sein.
> Den genauen Farbton kennt nur Microsoft. Wenn du aber trotzdem mit zwei aus dem Intenet gefischten Grafiken farbenvergleichen spielen willst, dann muss ich dir sagen, dass die Farbtöne von Chorme und die von MS deutlich unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> Zum besseren Vergleich für dich:
> ...


Das MS Store Logo gibt es länger als was? Und was hat dieses mit der Wiedererkennbarkeit zu tun? 

Ich hatte das Logo vom MS Store nie zuvor in meinem Leben gesehen und ich nutze Windows seit 3.1.

Und deshalb assoziiere ich die Farben vom neuen MS Logo mit dem aktuellen Logo von Chrome und nicht umgekehrt. Was die tatsächlichen Originalfarben sind spielt keine Rolle, hier geht es nicht um ein juristisches Verfahren, in dem entschieden wird wer diese Farben verwenden darf.

Diese Farben sind mir jedenfalls noch nie mit Microsoft Produkten in Verbindung mit dem Logo von MS oder Windows begegnet, zumindest nicht in diesem Farbton. Und wie gesagt ich nutze Windows seit 3.1.


----------



## ING (24. August 2012)

ix schrieb:


> @ING: du verstehst es glaub nicht. Deine Photoshop-Arbeit sieht komplett amateurhaft aus.


i know, aber mehr als 5 min. wollte ich jetzt nicht investieren. mit ner stunde arbeit kann ich ich dir problemlos apple qualität liefern wenn man mir das design vorgibt und darum dreht sich doch die diskussion, design vs optische qualität.

_edit: irgendwas stimmt heute nicht mit mir, ich schreib immer desing statt design^^_


----------



## Midoryu1 (24. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die wollen eben eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fliesen und Fenster...
Ein interessantes Konzept.

Ist dann halt dunkel, aber zum Zocken wäre das sicher perfekt.
Und wenn man das direkt am ganzen Haus so macht, dann kann man sich irgendwann aussuchen, wo man sein Fenster oder seine Tür öffnen will. 
Oder ob man ein Dach braucht.

______________________________________________


Microsoft präsentiert: "*Das Cabrio-Haus*". 


_Rohstoffschonend, ästhetisch, individuell!_

​ Sie wollen Energie sparen?
 Mit dem Cabrio-Haus brauchen Sie keine Klimananlage* und keine Heizung mehr**!

     Sie wollen eine friedliche Familien-Idylle? 
 Ihre Kinder spielen in freier Natur und ihre Frau erledigt Gartenarbeiten, während Sie in Ruhe Zeitung lesen?
                           Dann schicken Sie Ihre werten Familienmitglieder doch einfach auf den Dachboden! 
                             Und mit einem einfachen Knopfdruck _- klick!-_ entfernen Sie das Dach!
_ (Für Sonderausführungen, bei denen dann automatisch die Treppe gekappt wird, fragen Sie unser fachkundiges Personal.) _

 Unsere Fliesen sind von höchster Qualität, schalldicht und feuerfest.
 Und wenn Sie eine wichtige Amtsperson sind oder Mal eine werden wollen, 
  dann haben wir natürlich auch kugelsichere Fliesen im Angebot! 

Sie sehen: Es ist an alles gedacht!

_Rufen Sie am besten noch heute an! 
  Die ersten zehn Anrufer erhalten ein Türknauf-Set mit ihrem Namen darauf gratis dazu! Und das völlig umsonst!_

*(im Winter) **(im Sommer)
 Nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.
______________________________________________​ 


Man mietet dann keine Häuser mehr, sondern Fliesenfenster...
Hat ein bisschen was von Playmobil-Steckhäusern...

Gut, reicht. 
Ich habe mich schon zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt.
Aber die Idee ist ausbaufähig...

Heyho.

Midoryu


----------



## ix (24. August 2012)

@ING: nicht mal eine Stunde... keine Chance. Man muss wirklich alles einbeziehen in das Logo, auch die Firmenmentalität oder deren Produktpalette. Der Haken beim Designen ist auch wenn man mal ein paar Stunden an etwas arbeitet, passiert es, dass man es toll findet. 1 Tag darauf schaut man es sich wieder an, und findet es unzureichend. Man kämpft auch permanent selbst damit, wie man es noch besser gestalten könnte.

Ich wette, es war auch bei Microsoft ein K(r)ampf... bis man sich für dieses entschieden hat. Ich denke da wurden einige Kompromisse gemacht. Zumindest wird jeder sagen, dass das Kachel-Logo nicht besonders aufregend ist. Aber dann wiederum kann es ein Symbol sein für quadratisch/praktisch/gut/strukturiert/modular usw.

Man kann es also nicht wirklich schlechtreden.

Wo aber grad vom Google bzw. Chrome Logo auch die Rede war. Das ist zum ersten Mal, wo ich mir wünschte, ein Patent würde Google dieselben Farben wie von Microsoft verbieten. Google will es unbedingt immer "googelig bunt" haben, aber dann gerade dieselben Farben noch nehmen find ich echt arm. (Ok, es sind nicht die ganz selben Farbtöne, und viele werden sagen "Mircrosoft hat ja auch nur kopiert", aber dennoch...). Die warmen Farbtöne vom neuen Logo von Microsoft sind aber viel besser, als die abstrakten 4 Farben von Chrome. Wer sich aber erinnert an frühere Google-Suchseiten, der wird bemerkt haben, dass Google ihr Google-Suchsymbol ebenso in den Farbtönen angepasst hat im Vergleich zu 3 Jahre vorher. Leichte aber subtile Änderungen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Windows mit Kacheln, das Logo mit Kacheln. Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch der *Kachelmann* als Werbefigur. Das würde passen, so als Werbespot und so


 Nicht mit dem Ex-Wetterfrosch und "Frauen-Versteher" zu verwechseln...


----------



## hansherbert444 (24. August 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute abend ein wenig zeit habe, bastle ich mal ein Duplikat davon. Leichte Abweichungen in der Farbwiedergabe dürfen vernachlässigt werden, schließlich geht es mehr ums Design-Technische...


 
Und genau darum geht es nicht. Es ist natürlich immer leicht, etwas Bestehendes nachzubasteln (oder auch zu kritisieren), gerade in diesem Fall, da gebe ich auch einigen Vorpostern Recht, das könnte man sogar in MS Paint nachbauen. 

Anders sieht der Fall aus wenn du (mal angenommen) in der Designabteilung von MS sitzt und du den Auftrag erhältst, ein neues Logo zu entwerfen, dann sitzt du buchstäblich vor deinem leeren Blatt bzw. deiner leeren Adobe Illustrator-Datei und spätestens da ist es vorbei mit "abmalen".

Dann wird erwartet, dass du, gemäß dem aktuellen Corporate Design etwas frisches, zeitgemäßes ablieferst (aktuelle Logos sind generell eher einfacher und reduzierter gehalten als das noch vor einigen Jahren der Fall war).

Insofern haben die MS-Designer ihren Job schon ganz gut gemacht, das Design entspricht der aktuellen Marschrichtung (Metro-Kacheloberfläche) von MS auf jeden Fall. 
Sollte Metro allerdings den Bach runter gehen und nicht die breite Marktakzeptanz finden, haben sie in 5 Jahren evtl. ein Problem mit diesem Logo, aber das ist ein anderes Thema, konsequent ist die aktuelle Ausrichtung aber allemal.


----------



## SpieleKing (24. August 2012)

Ich verstehe die nicht,
Ihr neuer kachel-look stöhst weitesgehend auf ablehnung und die haben kein anderen probleme als dan noch ihr Firmenlogo zu ändern.
Die sollten lieber zusehen das sie für Windows 8 die alte Benutzeroberfläche zurück holen und zwar standartmässig und nicht versteckt im System!
Nur weil einigen wenigen der Kachel-look für Händys zusagt(wen man sieht wie viele windowsphone haben und wie viele apple und google,mögen es auch wohl nur die wenigsten sein) muss man nicht gleich noch das für den PC verändern!
Damit fliegen sie auf die fresse!!!!


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (24. August 2012)

Schönes Logo erinnert mich irgednwie an Windows


----------



## scherzeking (24. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> bei einem logo geht es nicht darum ein stilistisches meisterwerk zu vollbringen, es soll simpel und eingänglich sein, viel geschnörkel und geblinke wie es die quitschibunti generation gewohnt ist, ist da schlicht fehl am platz. geht mal in eine kunstgalerie, die "werke" dort sind auch nicht komplexer trotzdem sind leute bereit enorme summen dafür zu bezahlen. weniger ist manchmal mehr.


 
Bei solchen "schlichten" Werken sag ich immer: "Die Kunst liegt nicht darin solche Werke zu erschaffen, sondern sie zu verkaufen."
Und ich denke diese Kunst hat Microsoft nicht...


----------



## Spruso (25. August 2012)

Lustig an dem neuen Logo ist ja auch, dass sie alle Farben aus dem "Logo" von Windows 8 verbannt haben, nur um sie jetzt dafür im eigentlich farblosen Microsoft Logo zu verwenden.

Naja, man muss ja die Grafiker irgendwie beschäftigen, nachdem sie mit dem Massaker an der Windows-Oberfläche fertig waren.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

ix schrieb:


> @ING: nicht mal eine Stunde... keine Chance. Man muss wirklich alles einbeziehen in das Logo, auch die Firmenmentalität oder deren Produktpalette....


 Das "Problem" bei dem neuen MS Logo ist, daß es durchaus möglich ist. daß a) die Idee und b) die Durchführung von jedem x-beliebigen, der keine Ahnung von Design hat, jeweils keine 5 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt.
Man sieht daher am Ende keine künstlerische Leistung.

Anders beispielsweise beim Firefox Logo. Das ist definitiv aufwendiger als 4 einfarbige Quadrate nebeneinander zu setzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yooschi (25. August 2012)

Nach der Oberläche auch noch das Logo bitte nicht (


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das "Problem" bei dem neuen MS Logo ist, daß es durchaus möglich ist. daß a) die Idee und b) die Durchführung von jedem x-beliebigen, der keine Ahnung von Design hat, jeweils keine 5 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt.
> Man sieht daher am Ende keine künstlerische Leistung.
> 
> Anders beispielsweise beim Firefox Logo. Das ist definitiv aufwendiger als 4 einfarbige Quadrate nebeneinander zu setzen.
> ...



Da wäre ich aber gespannt, was rauskommen würde, wenn man einen x-beliebigen, der keine Ahnung von Design hat, vor ein leeres Blatt Papier setzen und beauftragen würde, ein neues Logo für MS zu entwerfen.

Generell ist halt das Problem, dass die Leute den kreativen Prozess nicht sehen können.
Und wenn am Ende dann ein so "simples" Logo, wie das neue von MS rauskommt, meint halt gleich jeder, dass er/sie das auch gekonnt hätte, was aber nicht so einfach ist wie man sich das vorstellt und die Typografie sollte halt auch passen.
Klar, wenn schon ein Logo da ist, in so einer simplen Form, dann wirkts halt gleich einfach - aber wenn man ein leeres Blatt vor sich hat bzw. eine leere Datei, dann ist es eben nicht mehr so einfach.

Hier mal ein paar weitere einfache Logos, die alle, die auch das neue MS Logo ohne Probleme in 5 Minuten gehabt hätten, wohl ebenso in kürzester Zeit entwerfen könnten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich aber gespannt, was rauskommen würde, wenn man einen x-beliebigen, der keine Ahnung von Design hat, vor ein leeres Blatt Papier setzen und beauftragen würde, ein neues Logo für MS zu entwerfen.


Im Zweifelsfall eben sowas wie das neue MS Logo 



> Generell ist halt das Problem, dass die Leute den kreativen Prozess nicht sehen können.
> Und wenn am Ende dann ein so "simples" Logo, wie das neue von MS rauskommt, meint halt gleich jeder, dass er/sie das auch gekonnt hätte, was aber nicht so einfach ist wie man sich das vorstellt und die Typografie sollte halt auch passen.


Welcher kreative Prozess? Also bei dem neuen MS Logo.

Wenn ich den Auftrag bekommen würde, ein neues MS Logo zu entwerfen (ja, ich weiß, sehr realistisch), dann wäre das Erste, was ich machen würde, mir bisherige Logos anzuschauen. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten hätte ich definitiv irgendwo ein Fensterkreuz mit den Windowsfarben à la Startbutton hingekrizelt.
Die Schriftart scheint eine ähnliche oder sogar dieselbe zu sein wie die des Vista Schriftzuges, also ist es sehr naheliegend, diese als Platzhalter erstmal zu verwenden.

Das ist alles noch das pure Sammeln von "Was war denn bisher da?" - das Logo, was MS jetzt präsentiert hat, wäre bei meinem kreativen Prozeß schon auf dem Papier, noch bevor das Brainstorming richtig losgeht.

Das Kreativste an dem Logo ist noch, die Schriftfarbe auf grau zu setzen.



> Hier mal ein paar weitere einfache Logos, die alle, die auch das neue MS Logo ohne Probleme in 5 Minuten gehabt hätten, wohl ebenso in kürzester Zeit entwerfen könnten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nein, die sind alle schwieriger.

Den Haken unter dem Nike macht man nicht einfach mal so aus dem Stegreif in der richtigen Dicke und dem richtigen Winkel.
Die Adidas Streifen muss man ebenfalls genau in Länge, Breite und Pausen dazwischen dosieren - geschweige denn erstmal auf das Konzept des Abbildens der Schuhform in das Logo mit einzubinden.
Bei den Ringen muß man auch erst mal wissen, wie man die mithilfe des Grafik Programms richtig zusammenfügt.

Ein eingefärbtes Quadrat aufziehen kann man als kompletter Anfänger innerhalb von 2 Minuten. Bei dem Konzept "4 Quadrate mit Fensterkreuz" gibt es ganze 2 Variablen, die man variieren kann: Die Breite des Fensterkreuzes und die Breite der Quadrate (die gleichzeitig auch die Größe verändern).

Beim Nike Haken hat man : die Breite am Anfang, den Radius des Hakenendes und den Endpunkt. Eine Variable mehr und eine Größenänderung benötigt noch eine weitere Variable.

Geschweige denn, daß man als Anfänger wüßte, wie man eine solche Fläche sinnvoll zusammensetzt, um sie später verlustfrei verkleinern oder vergrößern zu können.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. August 2012)

Oh, das ist sehr ... schlicht. Unter Windows 95 mit MS Paint erstellt, wie?  Aber irgendwo muss man ja Kosten sparen.


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welcher kreative Prozess? Also bei dem neuen MS Logo.


 
Glaubst du wirklich, das ist das einzige Logo, mit dem der Designer angerückt ist?
Auch wenn es schon das Windowslogo gab, wurden sicher mehree Designentwürfe gemacht - MS wird ja auch Vorgaben gemacht haben und am Ende hat sich MS halt dann für dieses entschieden. Wieviele andere Logos entworfen wurden, weiß man nicht - aber es war sicherlich nicht nur dieses.



Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, die sind alle schwieriger.



Da gings nicht darum, diese Logos auch wirklich nachzubauen, sondern um den Logoentwurf ansich - und dafür muss keiner mit Illustrator umgehen können.


Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt das alle ein wenig. 
Kommt mir ein wenig so vor wie im 3D Bereich - wenn ein Charakter, Werbespot oder sonstwas fertig ist, dann heißts, ja schaut cool aus, aber so richtig gewürdigt wird das nicht, weil die Leute einfach nicht wissen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt das alle ein wenig.
> Kommt mir ein wenig so vor wie im 3D Bereich - wenn ein Charakter, Werbespot oder sonstwas fertig ist, dann heißts, ja schaut cool aus, aber so richtig gewürdigt wird das nicht, weil die Leute einfach nicht wissen, was dahinter steckt.


Ja, ist leider immer so, dass viele Menschen bestimmte Arbeiten geringschätzen, bzw. sich einfach nicht vorstellen können, wie kompliziert das eigentlich ist.

Ich kenne ähnliches aus dem Webdesign. Dort sehen Leute, die keine Ahnung haben, irgendwo ne blinkende Webanwendung und sagen "toll, das will ich auch. ich hab aber nur 400 Euro und in 2 Tagen muss das fertig sein. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, die anderen haben es ja auch".

Ist so ziemlich ähnlich mit dem Fußball. Jeder TV-Gucker ist in dem Moment eines Fußballspiels der beste Fußballer der Welt und hat das beste taktische Verständnis weltweit. Wirft man denen aber mal in echt nen Ball vor die Füße, wird über die eigenen Beine gestolpert.

Ich finde es okay zu sagen "das Logo gefällt mir nicht". Ich finde es aber grenzwertig (eigentlich, ehrlich gesagt schon peinlich), wie manche denken, das ist ne 5  Minuten Sache und das könnte jeder.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, das ist das einzige Logo, mit dem der Designer angerückt ist?


Natürlich kann ich nur das Logo beurteilen, welches mir bekannt ist - und der Kreativaufwand dafür ist minimal.



> Da gings nicht darum, diese Logos auch wirklich nachzubauen, sondern um den Logoentwurf ansich - und dafür muss keiner mit Illustrator umgehen können.


Mir geht es aber auch darum, daß *dieses *Logo wirklich jeder(!) innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellen kann, sofern er eine Maus bedienen kann.



> Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt das alle ein wenig.


 Ich glaube nicht.

Schließlich sehe ich ja zB die Arbeit, die in einem Nike oder Adidas Logo steckt. Da muß man ja zuerst überhaupt die Idee haben. (einen Haken druntersetzen, drei Striche schräg (in genau diesem Winkel mit diesem Abstand und in verschiedenen Längen) über die Schrift zu setzen) und das dann handwerklich anspruchsvoll umsetzen.

In dem neuen MS Logo sehe ich diese Arbeit nicht.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir geht es aber auch darum, daß *dieses *Logo wirklich jeder(!) innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellen kann, sofern er eine Maus bedienen kann.


Nachbauen können das sicher viele. Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht beim Logo-Design. Du kannst ja nicht einfach nen Logo nachbauen.

Und ich rufe auch weiterhin jeden auf, der meint das sei leicht: Beweist es hier. Einfacher konnte man noch nie seine Behauptungen mit Beweisen untermauern. Es kostet euch ja nur 5 Minuten eurer Zeit.


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich  kann ich nur das Logo beurteilen, welches mir bekannt ist - und der  Kreativaufwand dafür ist minimal.



Die offensichtlichsten und einfachsten Entwürfe sind oftmals die schwierigsten und bis man dorthin kommt, dauert es oft auch mal länger.
Wie kannst du also sagen, der Kreativaufwand sei minimal, wenn du den kreativen Vorgang, der zu eben diesem Logo geführt hat, gar nicht kennst?



> Mir geht es aber auch darum, daß *dieses *Logo wirklich jeder(!) innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellen kann, sofern er eine Maus bedienen kann.



Erstellen und entwerfen sind aber 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Und nur weil du die Arbeit in diesem Logo nicht siehst, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht auch da ist.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nachbauen können das sicher viele. Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht beim Logo-Design. Du kannst ja nicht einfach nen Logo nachbauen.
> 
> Und ich rufe auch weiterhin jeden auf, der meint das sei leicht: Beweist es hier. Einfacher konnte man noch nie seine Behauptungen mit Beweisen untermauern. Es kostet euch ja nur 5 Minuten eurer Zeit.


 Du hast etwas Elementares an der Kritik nicht verstanden.

Ich behaupte: 
a) Wenn ich - vor Bekanntgabe des neuen Logos -  den Autrag bekommen hätte, dann hätte ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten garantiert irgendwo als Rohentwurf etwas hingekrickelt, was so aussieht wie das neue Logo. Da das aber erst der Anfang ist und die Brainstormingphase gerade erst beginnen würde - und ich etwas qualitativ hochwertiges abliefern will - dauert es bis zu einem vozeigefertigen Entwurf wesentlich länger. Der dann aber auch besser aussehen würde als das jetzige Logo. (einfach deshalb, weil es viel schlichter und langweiliger kaum geht).

b) Wenn jemand tatsächlich dieses Konzept (vier Quadrate + Schrift daneben) in einem Grafikprogramm seiner Wahl verwirklichen will, braucht er dafür ebenfalls keine 5 Minuten. 

Ich sage *nicht*:
Daß ich was *Besseres *in 5 Minuten hinbekomme - auch nicht in 10 Minuten (5 für Konzept + 5 zur Durchführung), einfach weil man zur Entwicklung eines guten Logos wesentlich mehr Zeit braucht.

Das neue MS Logo ist aber in diesem Sinne *kein *gutes Logo.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Vor allem, das alte Logo des MS Store gefällt mir wesentlich besser, aber vermutlich wollte MS einfach ein so simples Logo wie möglich. Dagegen ist ja auch gar nichts zu sagen, nur nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack finde ich es einfach schlecht und es passt auch überhaupt nicht zu dem grauen 'Microsoft' Schriftzug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mir würden schon ein paar Ideen einfallen, die ich so bis jetzt auch nicht auf Wallpaper oder ähnliches gesehen habe, nur wäre das als Logo für MS vollkommen ungeeignet, da der Wiedererkennungswert fehlen würde.

Und die welche einen hätten wären nichts neues da diese auf Dutzenden von Wallpapers usw. zumindest ähnlich bereits erstellt wurden.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

Du schreibst "besser aussehen". Das ist doch aber völlig subjektiv, ob etwas "gut" aussieht. 
Dir gefällt das Logo nicht und du würdest ein anderes machen. Aber deshalb kannst du ja nicht behaupten, dass Logo wäre im Grunde in der "Konzeptphase" steckengeblieben, weil es für mehr nichts taugt.
Du findest das Logo vielleicht langweilig, andere würden sagen es ist seriös, gediegen. Ein gutes Logo zeichnet sich nicht durch besonders bunte, knallige Farben oder besonders komplizierte Verschnörkelungen aus.
Ist alles ne Empfindungssache. Würdest du uns eines deiner tollen, besseren Logos präsentieren, würden sich sicherlich ebenso viele Leute finden, die dein Entwurf hässlich finden.
Du gehst einfach davon aus, dass du es 100%tig besser machen WÜRDEST. Das ist pure Behauptung für mich. 

Dann bau doch einfach mal das nach in 5 Minuten. Den "Rohentwurf", wie du meinst. 
Ich wette du kriegst nicht mal das 100% hin.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du schreibst "besser aussehen". Das ist doch aber völlig subjektiv, ob etwas "gut" aussieht.


 Es ist immer Subjektiv, genau so wie deine Aussage das man nicht erkennt wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt, ebenfalls absolut Subjektiv ist.

Ich könnte einen dicken Punkt der von zwei Strichen oben und unten überlagert wird als Logo Zeichnen und behaupten, dass um darauf erst einmal überhaupt zu kommen dieses ein Riesenaufwand war, beweise mir mal das Gegenteil.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es ist immer Subjektiv, genau so wie deine Aussage das man nicht erkennt wie viel Arbeit dahinter steckt, ebenfalls absolut Subjektiv ist.
> 
> Ich könnte einen dicken Punkt der von zwei Strichen oben und unten überlagert wird als Logo Zeichnen und behaupten, dass um darauf erst einmal überhaupt zu kommen dieses ein Riesenaufwand war, beweise mir mal das Gegenteil.


Also geht man immer erstmal davon aus, dass sich die Leute die dafür bezahlt werden keine Mühe geben und lügen?
Ob nun in dem Einzelfall viel Arbeit dahinter steckt kann ich natürlich auch nur mutmaßen. Aber meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, dass IN DER REGEL hinter einem professionellem Logo (ich rede hier nicht von MS Paint Logos^^) sehr viel Arbeit steckt. Mit Arbeit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die Arbeiten im eigentlichen Design-Programm.
Also gehe ich -aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen - davon aus, dass auch hinter diesem Logo viel Arbeit steckt. Und dass es nicht danach aussieht, ist ja nur ein Empfinden mancher.
Ich gehe zumindest nicht einfach davon aus, dass das nen hingeschluderter Job ist und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass das jeder könnte.
Das ist der kleine aber entscheidende Unterschied. 

EDIT:
Ich bin kein Logo-Designer, habe aber schon mit etlichen Profis aus Print und Web eng zu tun gehabt.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich gehe zumindest nicht einfach davon aus, dass das nen hingeschluderter Job ist und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass das jeder könnte.
> Das ist der kleine aber entscheidende Unterschied.


 Was heißt hier einfach davon ausgehen, dass ist schlicht meine Meinung.
Wir können auch einfach mal die Fakten aufzählen.

Quadrate gibt es ewig. Diese in einer Farbe auch. Scheiben in Fenster die so aufgebaut und diesen Abstand haben gab es ebenfalls.
Das wirklich einzig kreative sind die vier unterschiedlichen Farben.

Daraus bilde ich mir meine Meinung, dass dieses Logo nichts besonderes ist.


----------



## Paldonhb (25. August 2012)

dachte schon das win8 logo ist hässlich, aber das bringt die decke zum einsturz.... wer bitte hatt das entworfen? den sollte man verklagen... unfassbar


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was heißt hier einfach davon ausgehen, dass ist schlicht meine Meinung.
> Wir können auch einfach mal die Fakten aufzählen.
> 
> Quadrate gibt es ewig. Diese in einer Farbe auch. Scheiben in Fenster die so aufgebaut und diesen Abstand haben gab es ebenfalls.
> ...


Damit machst du es dir aber zu einfach. 
Es geht doch nicht darum neue Farben zu erfinden. Das hat doch nichts mit kreativ zu tun. 
Es geht um die Gesamtkomposition der Elemente unter Berücksichtigung der Zielgruppe, der Firma des Auftraggebers und dem Zeitgeist.
Da reicht es nicht zu wissen, dass es Orange und Blau schon gibt.

EDIT:
Und wie schon geschrieben: Ich finde das auch nicht hübsch. Es geht mir hier nur darum, dass einige der Meinung sind, dass sei "kinderleicht".


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dann bau doch einfach mal das nach in 5 Minuten. Den "Rohentwurf", wie du meinst.
> Ich wette du kriegst nicht mal das 100% hin.


 Was bringt ein *100%ig*er Nachbau? Der Original Ersteller hat sich ja auch nicht gedacht: "Der Strich muß 5 Pixel breit sein und wehe, er ist 6 Pixel breit", sondern er hat versucht, sein Konzept anschaulich darzustellen.

Das hier hab ich jedenfalls in 5 Minuten hingekriegt (Video kann ich als Beweis auch irgendwo hochladen, falls das wen interessiert):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern muß ich mich berichtigen: "Jeder" wird das nur in 10 Minuten schaffen.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

Schön. Aber ist das leider völlig unterschiedlich vom MS Logo. Schon alleine der Schrifttyp ist nen anderer oder die Abstände stimmen zumindest nicht. Das sieht man mit bloßem Auge.

Darum ging es mir: Zu zeigen, dass selbst das vermeintlich Simple nicht mal einfach nachgebaut werden kann. Wenn man nicht man ein Logo nachbauen kann, wie will man dann genau nach Kundenvorgaben und Wünschen arbeiten?! Nichts für ungut.

EDIT:
Und NATÜRLICH hat sich der "Ersteller" genau was dabei gedacht. Und bei Logos kommt es eben NICHT aufs Prinzip an, sondern auf Details.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Damit machst du es dir aber zu einfach.
> Es geht doch nicht darum neue Farben zu erfinden. Das hat doch nichts mit kreativ zu tun.
> Es geht um die Gesamtkomposition der Elemente unter Berücksichtigung der Zielgruppe, der Firma des Auftraggebers und dem Zeitgeist.
> Da reicht es nicht zu wissen, dass es Orange und Blau schon gibt.


 Was für eine Gesamtkomposition? Das sind die sichtbaren Scheiben eines Fensters->Windows in vier unterschiedlichen Farben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mal ein meiner Meinung nach zumindest ein wenig kreatives Logo für MS, wird aber nicht besonders gut aussehen, da ich erstens kein Designer bin und auch nicht soviel Aufwand investieren werde.

Aber es wird soweit ich weiß vermutlich einzigartig sein.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Exquisit.


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Schön. Aber ist das leider völlig unterschiedlich vom MS Logo. Schon alleine der Schrifttyp ist nen anderer oder die Abstände stimmen zumindest nicht. Das sieht man mit bloßem Auge.


 
Noch dazu kommt, dass die Abstände er Quadrate zueinander nicht einfach nur Geschmackssache sind.
Selbst bei so etwas einfachem gibt es gewisse Regeln, die eingehalten werden müssen, damit es im Druck bei starker Verkleinerung des Logos keine Probleme gibt.

Das ist ja alles soooo einfach.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Schön. Aber ist das leider völlig unterschiedlich vom MS Logo. Schon alleine der Schrifttyp ist nen anderer oder die Abstände stimmen zumindest nicht. Das sieht man mit bloßem Auge.


Wenn das "völlig" anders sein soll, was wäre dann bitte ein Schriftzug mit den Farben Lila, Pink, Braun und Schwarz als verschieden große Kreise im Hintergrund und mit einer Handschrift Schriftart, die sich in Wellen davor her schlängelt?
"Ultra monumental monströs mega" anders? 

Ich geb ja zu, daß Details abweichen - wie zB der Zeichenabstand - das ändert aber nichts an meiner Behauptung, daß man so ein Logo innerhalb von 10 Minuten im Programm erstellen *kann*. Man braucht ja bloß ein anderes Programm oder andere Standardeinstellungen zu verwenden und schon gibt's den im Logo vorhandenen Zeichenabstand.



> Darum ging es mir: Zu zeigen, dass selbst das vermeintlich Simple nicht mal einfach nachgebaut werden kann.
> Wenn man nicht man ein Logo nachbauen kann, wie will man dann genau nach Kundenvorgaben und Wünschen arbeiten?! Nichts für ungut.


Entweder
a) gibt es exakte Vorgaben (zB Verhältnis Höhe/Breite/Abstand der  Buchstaben; exakte Farbwerte - diese sind recht schnell im Programm  eingestellt) oder 
b) man malt einfach das nach, was man vorab skizziert hat - da gibt's  dann aber keine pixelgenauen Vorgaben, die man einhält, sondern man  zieht sich das so, bis es der Skizze am ähnlichsten sieht.

Wenn ich das jetzt pixelgenau nachzeichnen müsste, muß ich ja sämtliche  Werte - egal ob Vorgaben oder aus dem Ziehen von Elementen entstanden -  nachbilden. Das dauert natürlich länger und ist eine ganz andere Arbeit  und Herangehensweise als das ursprüngliche Erstellen .

Aber um das pixelgenaue Nachzeichnen ging es mir ja auch gar nicht, deswegen habe ich das gar nicht erst versucht. Ich habe ein Logo erstellt, das "so aussieht wie" - also quasi auf den ersten Blick für echt gehalten werden könnte.

Um eben zu zeigen, daß man "so ein" (nicht "exakt dieses") Logo eben in 5-10 Minuten erstellen kann.



> Und NATÜRLICH hat sich der "Ersteller" genau was dabei gedacht. Und bei Logos kommt es eben NICHT aufs Prinzip an, sondern auf Details.


 Bei _anderen _Logos glaub ich das gerne.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn das "völlig" anders sein soll, was wäre dann bitte ein Schriftzug mit den Farben Lila, Pink, Braun und Schwarz als verschieden große Kreise im Hintergrund und mit einer Handschrift Schriftart, die sich in Wellen davor her schlängelt?
> "Ultra monumental monströs mega" anders?


Das ist doch genau mein Punkt. 
Bei Logos kannst du nicht einfach mal nen paar Millimeter ungenau sein. Da kommt es eben auf jedes kleinste Detail an. Klar sieht dein Logo dem MS Logo ähnlich. Aber definitiv nicht aus der "logo-design-technischen" Sicht. Ich meine wenn selbst ein Amateur mit bloßem Auge erkennt, dass das abweicht, kann es ja nicht richtig sein. 

Wie gesagt: Ich habe von dir ja auch nicht erwartet, dass du das hinkriegst. Ich würde es auch nicht (zumindest nicht in kurzer Zeit) 100%tig hinkriegen. Aber ich habe das ja auch - im Gegensatz zu dir - nie behauptet.

EDIT:
Muss jetzt leider weg, muss meine Beteiligung an dieser Diskussion daher ein paar Stunden ruhen lassen.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Noch dazu kommt, dass die Abstände er Quadrate zueinander nicht einfach nur Geschmackssache sind.
> Selbst bei so etwas einfachem gibt es gewisse Regeln, die eingehalten werden müssen, damit es im Druck bei starker Verkleinerung des Logos keine Probleme gibt.


Und da es solche allgemeingültigen Regeln gibt, wie lange muß dann ein Profidesigner darüber nachdenken, um die richtigen Abstände zu implementieren? 
Länger als 5-10 Minuten?


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau mein Punkt.
> Bei Logos kannst du nicht einfach mal nen paar Millimeter ungenau sein.


Wenn ich ein Logo von einer Skizze aus umsetze, gibt es - bis auf spezifische Vorgaben - keine millimetergenauen Angaben.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Okay, ich werde mich zwar damit bis auf die Knochen blamieren, ist mir aber egal, auch wenn es unfassbar schlecht aussieht. Das ganze erinnert ein wenig an Boulder Dash.  

Und ich hätte es doch besser einfach bei zwei Schrägen belassen sollen, aber ich wollte ja unbedingt mit den 2 Buchstaben einen Hinweis geben, um was es mir geht. 
EDIT: Habe es jetzt geändert, sieht zwar immer noch aus wie... aber nicht mehr ganz so schlimm wie zuvor und dafür habe ich nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit gebraucht im Vergleich zum ersten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber es wird soweit ich weiß vermutlich einzigartig sein.


 Stimmt.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt.


 Vielen Dank. Aber ich bin gespannt ob jemand dahinter kommt weshalb es einzigartig ist, der Bezug zu Microsoft ist groß.


----------



## Kwengie (25. August 2012)

häßlich!

wieviel hat der Designer dafür bekommen?




> Das neue Microsoft-Logo präsentiert sich moderner als der bloße Schriftzug, der 25 Jahre verwendet wurde.



dies hätte heißen sollen:

Das neue Microsoft-Logo präsentiert sich *altbackener* als der bloße Schriftzug, der 25 Jahre verwendet wurde.


PS:
ist doch so, also ob in der Automobilbranche wieder "eckige" Autos gebaut werden...
Moderner sieht für mich anders aus, wie dieses MS-Logo halt:


----------



## Kwengie (25. August 2012)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das Windows 8 mit seinen Kacheln das neue Vista ist. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben...


 
nichts gegen Vista,
ich habe diese BS gemocht und ich hatte auch Null Probleme mit dieser Software.
... weiß gar nicht, was Ihr so alle habt.


----------



## golani79 (25. August 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> häßlich!


Subjektiv



> PS:
> ist doch so, also ob in der Automobilbranche wieder "eckige" Autos gebaut werden...
> Moderner sieht für mich anders aus, wie dieses MS-Logo halt:


 
Eckig genug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw .. verkleinere mal dein tolles "modernes" Logo und stell es dann dem verkleinerten neuen MS Logo gegenüber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merkst du was?


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Aber ich bin gespannt ob jemand dahinter kommt weshalb es einzigartig ist, der Bezug zu Microsoft ist groß.


 Bei dem ersten hat man ja noch die Buchstaben erkennen können, aber das sind jetzt für den unbedarften Beobachter nur  sinnlos verteilte Würfel.

Ein Logo sollte kein Rätsel sein, es sollte mindestens eine "Ebene" haben, die sofort klar erkennbar ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dem ersten hat man ja noch die Buchstaben erkennen können, aber das sind jetzt für den unbedarften Beobachter nur  sinnlos verteilte Würfel.
> 
> Ein Logo sollte kein Rätsel sein, es sollte mindestens eine "Ebene" haben, die sofort klar erkennbar ist.


 Wie gesagt ich bin kein Designer und ich wollte auch keine Stunden da investieren. Und das sind auch keine Würfel, dass sieht man doch?  

Um es mal aufzuklären dieses ist der Binärcode von den Initialen M(=01001101)S(=00110101).


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> häßlich!
> wieviel hat der Designer dafür bekommen?



Da es höchst wahrscheinlich ein interner Designer war, vermutlich eben seinen Monatslohn.

Ausserdem wird selten nur ein Logo bezahlt. Da kommen noch ganz andere Sachen wie ein Corporate Design dazu, die an Arbeitsaufwand ein Vielfaches des eigentlichen Logos bedeuten.



Kwengie schrieb:


> Moderner sieht für mich anders aus, wie dieses MS-Logo halt:



Da brauchen wir nicht erst diskutieren. Das ist einfach nur sehr nah am komplette Gegenteil von modern.


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Logo von einer Skizze aus umsetze, gibt es - bis auf spezifische Vorgaben - keine millimetergenauen Angaben.


Ja, aber es ist ja keine Skizze, sondern das fertige Logo. Und vielleicht brauchst du dir auf deiner allerersten "Skizze" keine Gedanken über Abstände usw. machen, spätestens auf dem ersten Entwurf, dem du deinem Kunden/Auftraggeber präsentierst, solltest du dir das dann aber angewöhnt haben.


----------



## tapferertoaser (25. August 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## Scheorsch (26. August 2012)

Aber gut das die Redakteure der PC-Games ihre eigenen News lesen und kennen...

Ist es schon so lange her, dass Microsoft vorsichtshalber den "Entwicklungsnamen" Metro nicht verwenden wollte?


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und das sind auch keine Würfel, dass sieht man doch?


Stimmt. Das 2dimensionale sind Quadrate. Mein Fehler.

Grundsätzlich nette Idee, die aber noch weiter entwickelt werden müsste.



Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist ja keine Skizze, sondern das fertige Logo. Und vielleicht brauchst du dir auf deiner allerersten "Skizze" keine Gedanken über Abstände usw. machen, spätestens auf dem ersten Entwurf, dem du deinem Kunden/Auftraggeber präsentierst, solltest du dir das dann aber angewöhnt haben.


 Angenommen, ich hätte besagten Auftrag gehabt und hätte beim Erstellen meiner Version des Logos technische und designtechnische Grenzwerte beachtet - hätte ich trotzdem nicht mehr als 10 Minuten für die Herstellung des Logos im Programm gebraucht.

Und daß man ein Logo zu 100% exakt kopieren muß, trifft erst zu, sobald dies offiziell als Marke/Warenzeichen/wasweisich eingetragen ist. Das hat dann aber nicht das Geringste mit dem ursprünglichen Erschaffungsprozess zu tun.

Und eben um den geht es hier.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Angenommen, ich hätte besagten Auftrag gehabt und hätte beim Erstellen meiner Version des Logos technische und designtechnische Grenzwerte beachtet - hätte ich trotzdem nicht mehr als 10 Minuten für die Herstellung des Logos im Programm gebraucht.



Ach darum geht es dir, um eine Basisversion eines Logos, die nicht aus zig anderen Versionen unter Rücksprache mit dem Kunden entstanden ist.

Was willst du dann mit den 10 Minuten sagen?
Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Logo nennen, das nicht binnen 10 Minuten "im Programm" erstellt ist?

Apple-Logo, VW, Audi, Mac Donalds, Adidas, Dell, HP, Epson, usw.
Alles Logos die locker in unter 10 Minuten entstanden sein könnten.

Ist das also ein Qualitätsmerkmal eines Logos?


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ach darum geht es dir, um eine Basisversion eines Logos, die nicht aus zig anderen Versionen unter Rücksprache mit dem Kunden entstanden ist.


Ja, das ist das Problem. Diesen ganzen Rattenschwanz der da dran hängt, BIS man überhaupt das finale Logo "bastelt" wird überhaupt nicht beachtet. 
@Worrel:
Ich meinte ja: Ein Logo nachbauen zu können wäre die Grundvoraussetzung um überhaupt über die Arbeit urteilen zu können (die Arbeit, nicht das Ergebnis, welches ja subjektiv ist). Deshalb hatte ich dich ja erfolgreich dazu provoziert, dass du dich darin versucht. Damit wollte ich zeigen, dass selbst das vermeintlich Simple garnicht so simpel ist und du dabei den Großteil der eigentlichen Arbeit nicht mal beachtet hast. Das, was eben einfach unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ach darum geht es dir, um eine Basisversion eines Logos, die nicht aus zig anderen Versionen unter Rücksprache mit dem Kunden entstanden ist.
> 
> Was willst du dann mit den 10 Minuten sagen?
> Kannst du mir vielleicht ein Logo nennen, das nicht binnen 10 Minuten "im Programm" erstellt ist?
> ...


 
Genau das wollte ich ja auch schon im Verlauf dieses Topics mit meinen Beispielen von Nike, Adidas ... zeigen.


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ach darum geht es dir, um eine Basisversion eines Logos, die nicht aus zig anderen Versionen unter Rücksprache mit dem Kunden entstanden ist.


Was will man bei _dem _Logo Konzept großartig an Rücksprache halten?
Wenn man das grundsätzliche Konzept akzeptiert, bleibt eigentlich nur "das ist nicht das richtige Blau", "wir wollen einen runden i Punkt", "dunklere Schrift", die Quadrate müssen größer sein" - das war's schon im Wesentlichen. Nichts, was nicht ebenfalls in 5 Minuten fertig geändert wäre.

Wenn man sich dahingegen mal ausmalt, was man beim Firefox Logo als Rücksprache hätte halten können, sieht man, daß hier ein wesentlich anspruchsvolleres Logo vorliegt, bei dem auch wesentlich mehr Entscheidungen zu fällen sind (zB "in welche Richtung schaut der Fuchs?" (rechts, links, auf den Benutzer, von ihm weg ,,,); "wirft der Fuchs einen Schatten auf die Kugel?"; "reflektiert sich das Feuer des Schwanzes in der Kugel?"; "wie plastisch soll die Kugel wirken?"; "welche Blautöne für Wasser/Erde? - oder Erde = grün?"; ...)




> Apple-Logo, VW, Audi, Mac Donalds, Adidas, Dell, HP, Epson, usw.
> Alles Logos die locker in unter 10 Minuten entstanden sein könnten.
> 
> Ist das also ein Qualitätsmerkmal eines Logos?


 Das MS Logo ist ein derartiger Minimalstaufwand und verlangt nur die Verwendung der grundlegensten Funktionen eines Grafikprogramms, daß ich tatsächlich sage: ja, in diesem Fall ist das ein Qualitätsmerkmal - und zwar für eine handwerklich besonders anspruchslose (und daher langweilige) Designlösung.

Natürlich kann man auch eine so geniale Idee haben, daß man sie innerhalb von 2 Minuten verwirklicht und sie trotzdem anspruchsvoll ist - aber das trifft doch auf das "Geraderücken der Windows Startbutton Farbenkonstellation und Entfernung sämtlicher anderer Bildelemente mit daneben Setzen von 'microsoft' in der Vista Schriftart" nicht wirklich zu.

Zudem kann jeder(!), der Grundkenntnisse mit seinem Bildprogramm hat, ein derartiges Logo innerhalb von 10 Minuten erstellen.
Das trifft auf die ganzen von dir genannten Logos nicht zu. Dafür braucht man schon Ebenen, muß Buchstaben gezielt verformen, Worte in Kreise zentrieren, parallele schräge Linien ziehen, durch einen Reflektionseffekt eine metallische Oberfläche nachahmen, ...

- auf der MS Seite muß man 4 Quadrate jeweils einfarbig einfärben und fensterartig anordnen und ein Wort daneben setzen können ...


----------



## ING (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was will man bei _dem _Logo Konzept großartig an Rücksprache halten?
> Wenn man das grundsätzliche Konzept akzeptiert, bleibt eigentlich nur "das ist nicht das richtige Blau", "wir wollen einen runden i Punkt", "dunklere Schrift", die Quadrate müssen größer sein" - das war's schon im Wesentlichen. Nichts, was nicht ebenfalls in 5 Minuten fertig geändert wäre.


also der aufwand spielt bei logo's nie ein rolle, es geht um die wirkung. das ms in der lage ist auch anspruchsvollere logo's zu machen sollte außer frage stehen, das heißt man hat sich bewusst dafür entschieden und darum gehts, die entscheidung dahinter nicht der aufwand der produktion.

ms wird absolut klar sein das viele so ein simples logo nicht ansprechend finden und die werden im hintergrund sicherlich so viel diskutiert haben wie wir hier und trotzdem haben sie sich dafür entschieden. vllt. wollen sie damit suggerieren das bei ms alles ganz simpel ist und man auf überflüssige spielereien verzichtet etc.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das 2dimensionale sind Quadrate. Mein Fehler.


Nein, mein Fehler bzw. Unvermögen, damit wollte ich nur deutlich machen, dass es natürlich nicht so aussieht wie ich mir das vorstelle. 
Ich könnte jetzt auch darauf hinweisen, dass die Testzeit von Photoshop CS6 bei mir abgelaufen ist und ich wieder Paint.net ohne Plug-in Erweiterungen dafür genutzt habe, aber ich denke es liegt dann doch eher daran das ich mit Stift und Papier praktisch gar nicht zeichnen kann. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nette Idee, die aber noch weiter entwickelt werden müsste.


Das größte Problem ist mit Sicherheit, dass durch die Anordnung der Bits man bei den Möglichkeiten doch etwas eingeschränkt ist, zumindest damit hatte ich das größte Problem.

Man müsste halt nur relativ viel Zeit investieren damit man etwas passendes findet, um dann z. B. die Leiterbahnen einer Platine, eines Prozessors oder ähnliches wie die Anordnung auf DVD dementsprechend abzuwandeln und interpretieren, dass es auch nach einem Logo aussieht.

Mir war die Suche danach, wie die Bits auf einer DVD aussehen bzw. angelegt sind ehrlich gesagt schon zu viel Zeitaufwand und habe es sein lassen.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was will man bei _dem _Logo Konzept großartig an Rücksprache halten?
> Wenn man das grundsätzliche Konzept akzeptiert, bleibt eigentlich nur "das ist nicht das richtige Blau", "wir wollen einen runden i Punkt", "dunklere Schrift", die Quadrate müssen größer sein" - das war's schon im Wesentlichen. Nichts, was nicht ebenfalls in 5 Minuten fertig geändert wäre.


Wie bei Apple oder fast jedem anderen Logo eben auch.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dahingegen mal ausmalt, was man beim Firefox Logo als Rücksprache hätte halten können, sieht man, daß hier ein wesentlich anspruchsvolleres Logo vorliegt, bei dem auch wesentlich mehr Entscheidungen zu fällen sind (zB "in welche Richtung schaut der Fuchs?" (rechts, links, auf den Benutzer, von ihm weg ,,,); "wirft der Fuchs einen Schatten auf die Kugel?"; "reflektiert sich das Feuer des Schwanzes in der Kugel?"; "wie plastisch soll die Kugel wirken?"; "welche Blautöne für Wasser/Erde? - oder Erde = grün?"; ...)


Am Ende sind all diese Entscheidungen, falls sie denn überhaupt bewusst getroffen wurden absolut unnötig, weil das Produkt - in diesem Fall ganz simpel ein Browser, davon nicht profitieren kann.




Worrel schrieb:


> Das MS Logo ist ein derartiger Minimalstaufwand und verlangt nur die Verwendung der grundlegensten Funktionen eines Grafikprogramms, daß ich tatsächlich sage: ja, in diesem Fall ist das ein Qualitätsmerkmal - und zwar für eine handwerklich besonders anspruchslose (und daher langweilige) Designlösung.


Und wieder weigerst du dich, die Arbeit dahinter zu sehen.
Dieses Logo ist im Gegensatz zum FF-Logo perfekt auf die neuen Produkte und das neue Selbstverständnis von Micorosoft angepasst.
Einfach, sauber und und eine sehr gute Verbindung mit dem neuen Windows 8 UI.



Worrel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man auch eine so geniale Idee haben, daß man sie innerhalb von 2 Minuten verwirklicht und sie trotzdem anspruchsvoll ist - aber das trifft doch auf das "Geraderücken der Windows Startbutton Farbenkonstellation und Entfernung sämtlicher anderer Bildelemente mit daneben Setzen von 'microsoft' in der Vista Schriftart" nicht wirklich zu.


Warum bitte muss ein Logo mit aller Gewalt anspruchsvoll sein? Ein Logo hat die Aufgabe, einprägsam zu sein, und muss im Bruchteil einer Sekunde erkannt werden.

Im Übrigen sind das nicht einfach vier farbige Quadrate mit Microsoft in der Segoe - Schriftart. Die Schriftart wurde ebenfalls angepasst - nicht nur farblich.



Worrel schrieb:


> Zudem kann jeder(!), der Grundkenntnisse mit seinem Bildprogramm hat, ein derartiges Logo innerhalb von 10 Minuten erstellen. Das trifft auf die ganzen von dir genannten Logos nicht zu. Dafür braucht man schon Ebenen, muß Buchstaben gezielt verformen, Worte in Kreise zentrieren, parallele schräge Linien ziehen, durch einen Reflektionseffekt eine metallische Oberfläche nachahmen, ...



Ein Epson, Apple, Philipps, Adidas oder Dell-Logo-Nachbau traue ich wirklich jedem Laien zu.


----------



## Worrel (26. August 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wie bei Apple oder fast jedem anderen Logo eben auch.


Aber aufwendiger als bei 4 Quadraten. 



> Am Ende sind all diese Entscheidungen, falls sie denn überhaupt bewusst getroffen wurden absolut unnötig, weil das Produkt - in diesem Fall ganz simpel ein Browser, davon nicht profitieren kann.


Dir ist schon klar, daß du damit _sämtlichen _Logos ihren Sinn absprichst?



> Und wieder weigerst du dich, die Arbeit dahinter zu sehen.
> Dieses Logo ist im Gegensatz zum FF-Logo perfekt auf die neuen Produkte und das neue Selbstverständnis von Micorosoft angepasst.


Und bei dem Firefox Logo ist kein Sinn dahinter zu sehen? kein Fuchs, kein Feuer? kein Fuchs, der mit Blick auf die Welt dargestellt ist (quasi "mit Firefox auf die ganze Welt via Internet betrachten")? kein Fuchsarm, der in typischer Maushandhaltung dargestellt ist (auch wenn die Maus selbst nicht vorhanden ist)?



> Warum bitte muss ein Logo mit aller Gewalt anspruchsvoll sein? Ein Logo hat die Aufgabe, einprägsam zu sein, und muss im Bruchteil einer Sekunde erkannt werden.


Weil es sonst billig wirkt? weil man sonst über die Firma lacht, weil die so ein simples Logo hat? weil man dann kein Vertrauen in die Firma hat, wenn die sich schon beim Logo keine Mühe geben?



> Ein Epson, Apple, Philipps, Adidas oder Dell-Logo-Nachbau traue ich wirklich jedem Laien zu.


 Ich nicht. Das ist schon ein anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad als den Abstand zwischen 4 Quadraten gleichmäßig zu halten.


----------



## Odin333 (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber aufwendiger als bei 4 Quadraten.


Richtig. Trotzdem sind vier Quadrate nichts schlechtes. Gerade wenn sie genau das repräsentieren, was das Unternehmen herstellt bzw. wofür es bekannt ist.



Worrel schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß du damit _sämtlichen _Logos ihren Sinn absprichst?


Ganz sicher nicht. Ich wollte nur den Sinn des übertriebenen Durcheinanders von Effekten beim FF-Logo in Frage stellen, nicht das, was es aussagen soll. Vergleich mal das Chrome-Logo vom Anfang mit dem Aktuellen. Warum sind die ganzen unnötigen Effekte wohl verschwunden?




Worrel schrieb:


> Und bei dem Firefox Logo ist kein Sinn dahinter zu sehen? kein Fuchs, kein Feuer? kein Fuchs, der mit Blick auf die Welt dargestellt ist (quasi "mit Firefox auf die ganze Welt via Internet betrachten")? kein Fuchsarm, der in typischer Maushandhaltung dargestellt ist (auch wenn die Maus selbst nicht vorhanden ist)?


Natürlich ist ein Sinn dahinter zu erkennen. Aber muss dieser Sinn mit Schatten, Reflektionen, 3D-Effekten transportiert werden?




Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es sonst billig wirkt? weil man sonst über die Firma lacht, weil die so ein simples Logo hat? weil man dann kein Vertrauen in die Firma hat, wenn die sich schon beim Logo keine Mühe geben?


Über das Apple-Logo hat man früher auch gelacht, und heute ist es das wertfollste Unternehmen der Welt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Das ist schon ein anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad als den Abstand zwischen 4 Quadraten gleichmäßig zu halten.


OK, dann gebe ich dir zwei andere Logos, die selbst du schneller als das MS-Logo zu Stande bringst:
Philipps: Schriftart Gill Sans, Farbe Hellblau
Sony: Schriftart Avant Gade, Farbe Schwarz


----------



## MICHI123 (26. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber aufwendiger als bei 4 Quadraten.
> 
> 
> Dir ist schon klar, daß du damit _sämtlichen _Logos ihren Sinn absprichst?
> ...


 Ich kann da Gutenmorgen1 nur Recht geben.

Beim Design eines einprägsamen Logos, sagt man auch "das muss auf dem Clip eines Kugelschreibers in 3x3mm in Schwarz-Weiß immer noch erkennbar sein und gut aussehen".

Das neue Windows Logo sieht in meinen Augen absolut nicht billig oder zu simpel aus. Natürlich ist es schlicht, aber auf keinen Fall billig.
Es geht auch nicht darum, dass es mega der ewige Aufwand war, das Logo zu erstellen und dass es schwierig ist es nachzubauen.

Schau dir die Logos der größten Marken an. McDonalds zum Beispiel, viel simpler geht es ja schon nicht mehr, aber JEDER erkennt ÜBERALL und SOFORT das McDonalds Logo. Das Burgerking Logo hingegen (erkannt man natürlich auch sofort) könnte man nicht sofort fehlerlos aufs Papier bringen aus dem Kopf. Oder das Porsche Logo, die Autos haben natürlich ihren Wiedererkennungswert, aber das Logo ist ziemlich kompliziert, das kann wohl kaum einer aus dem Kopf rekonstruieren...
Oder Googles Logo und Produktdesign, von Anfang an haben die ihr Signet kaum verändert. Und auch deren Softwareprodukte zeichnen sich durch Einfachheit im Stil aus. 
von Apple ganz zu schweigen, ein minimalistischereres Design als das Logo (ohne den 3D-Effekt-kack) und das der iPhones gibt es wohl kaum. 
Ein gutes Logo braucht keine Farbverläufe und auch keine 3D Glas-Spiegel-Reflex-Effekt-Scheiße.
Logos müssen wertig und eindeutig sein, so einfach ist das. Damit haben wir uns in einem Fach nen ganzes Semester lang beschäftigt  
Aber natürlich ist ein Logo nicht gleich gut, nur weil es schlicht ist, und auch nicht gleich schlecht, nur weil es kompliziert oder verspielt ist 


Logo Evolution of 25 Famous Brands hier wird das schön gezeigt.

Boah, by the way, ich hasse das so dermaßen wenn der Arbeitsaufwand für Design, Film und Fotografie nicht gewürdigt wird, und als selbstverständlich abgetan wird. "macht dir doch spaß, kannste mir da net mal eben nen Design für ... machen?"
Ey ich würd' nen Maler aus meinem Bekanntenkreis doch auch nicht fragen: "Hey, du bist doch Maler, da muss dir Tapezieren doch Spaß machen, willste nicht mal eben mein Haus renovieren? Ich geb dir auch nen Pils aus" -_-
Oder so geile Leute von Unternehmen, die an unsere Uni anfragen stellen, ob nicht nen par Studenten Lust hätten für die nen Video zu produzieren, für Lau natürlich... man kriegt dafür ja so tolle Einblick in einen spannenden Beitreb! -.- Dass man nicht checkt, dass professionelle Ergebnisse in der Medienwelt nicht "mal eben" enstehen, und dass auch Equipment nen Scheiß Geld kostet... 
*wieder einkrieg*


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil es sonst billig wirkt? weil man sonst über die Firma lacht, weil die so ein simples Logo hat? weil man dann kein Vertrauen in die Firma hat, wenn die sich schon beim Logo keine Mühe geben?


 
sry .. aber mit diesem Satz hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert ... da merkt man einfach, dass du dich mit dieser Materie nicht wirklich auskennst (ist nicht böse gemeint) ...


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Das neue Windows Logo sieht in meinen Augen absolut nicht billig oder zu simpel aus. Natürlich ist es schlicht, aber auf keinen Fall billig.
> Es geht auch nicht darum, dass es mega der ewige Aufwand war, das Logo zu erstellen und dass es schwierig ist es nachzubauen. ...


 Gutes Posting, interessanter Link und du hast mit so ziemlich allem, was du sagst, recht.

Aber das McD Logo - insbesondere das große M - kann eben nicht jeder _innerhalb kürzester Zeit _erstellen - im Gegensatz zu 4 Quadraten.

Und eben weil dieses Argument aufkommt - so berechtigt oder unberechtigt es auch sein mag - ist das neue MS Logo schlecht. Weil es eben bei einem gewissen Prozentsatz der Betrachter die Reaktion "Na toll, *das *hätte ich auch selber machen können" auslöst.

Bei Schriftzügen ohne grafisches Beiwerk (Philips, Sony ...) ist die Rezeption anders: Man muß ja letztendlich wissen, wie die Firma heißt, an die man sich wenden soll - dh: solange man noch kein weltbekanntes Logo hat (wie zB die Shell Muschel) ist das Ausschreiben des Namen ratsam und wird daher auch eher als Information aufgenommen. 

Auch in diesem Sinne ist das neue MS Logo schlecht: das geschwungene Fenster Logo mit den Farben _ist _weltbekannt - aber mit "Windows" verknüpft.
Daher wird das neue MS Logo auch nur als "gerade gerücktes Windows Logo", bzw als "die Firma, die Windows gemacht hat" wahrgenommen, aber nicht als die komplette Firma "Microsoft".


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> sry .. aber mit diesem Satz hast du dich gerade selbst disqualifiziert ... da merkt man einfach, dass du dich mit dieser Materie nicht wirklich auskennst (ist nicht böse gemeint) ...


 Hab auch nie behauptet, daß ich mich mit der Materie auskenne - deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem kritisieren?

Oder müssen Filmkritiker auch selbst erst mal einen Film drehen, bevor sie ihre erste Kritik schreiben dürfen ...?


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2012)

Klar darf man kritisieren.


----------



## Mothman (27. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab auch nie behauptet, daß ich mich mit der Materie auskenne - deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem kritisieren?
> 
> Oder müssen Filmkritiker auch selbst erst mal einen Film drehen, bevor sie ihre erste Kritik schreiben dürfen ...?


 
Jetzt drehst du aber einiges um. Die ganze Diskussion ist ja nur entstanden, weil du (und andere) behauptet haben, das sei doch total einfach und jeder Idiot könne deren Arbeit machen (sinngemäß). Das hat nichts mit Kritik der Sache zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur herablassend und polemisch, vor allem wenn man selbst den Beweis schuldig bleibt. 

EDIT: 
Es wäre - um bei deinem Filmbeispiel zu bleiben - so, als ob ich sagen würde "Titanic, so ein simpler Film, das kriegt doch jeder Amateurfilmer besser hin."
Und das nur, weil mir der Film nicht zusagt. Das ist keine Kritik. 

(Titanic war jetzt nur nen Beispiel, der Film ist ja nicht übel^^)


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Kritik der Sache zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur herablassend und polemisch, vor allem wenn man selbst den Beweis schuldig bleibt.


 Ich habe ja schon sachliche Dinge benannt, weshalb ich vor diesem Logo bzw. Arbeit keinen Respekt habe.

Und auf z. B. der folgenden Seite hätte dieses Logo meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
Logo für eine Coachingakademie


----------



## Mothman (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon sachliche Dinge benannt, weshalb ich vor diesem Logo bzw. Arbeit keinen Respekt habe.
> 
> Und auf z. B. der folgenden Seite hätte dieses Logo meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
> Logo für eine Coachingakademie


Hab ich ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn man sagt ich mag das Logo nicht. Noch besser, wenn man sagen kann warum genau man das Logo nicht mag. Aber einfach zu schreiben "ich finde das nicht schön" ist für mich okay. 
Aber zu sagen "das kann jeder" ist für mich unangebracht und "unintelligent".


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und auf z. B. der folgenden Seite hätte dieses Logo meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


 
Ach nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ach nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schau dir die Bewertung an, dieses wird sicher nicht gewinnen. 

Außerdem ist es zwar ähnlich Simpel wie das von MS, aber die Farbwahl bzw. Abstimmung passt viel besser und beißt sich auch nicht mit der Farbe der Schrift.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Jetzt drehst du aber einiges um. Die ganze Diskussion ist ja nur entstanden, weil du (und andere) behauptet haben, das sei doch total einfach und jeder Idiot könne deren Arbeit machen (sinngemäß).


Ich habe behauptet, jeder "Idiot" könnte "so ein" Logo wie das neue MS Logo in kürzester Zeit bauen. Und das hab ich auch bewiesen, indem ich diese (ja, nicht pixelgenaue) Kopie innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellt habe.

Ich habe *nicht *behauptet, daß die Arbeit eines Logo Designers generell vernachlässigbar wäre (wie "deren Arbeit" suggeriert). denn schon bei den Logos, die von anderen als ähnlich einfach genannt wurden, ist wesentlich mehr Know How im Umgang mit der Bildverarbeitung vonnöten.



> Es wäre - um bei deinem Filmbeispiel zu bleiben - so, als ob ich sagen würde "Titanic, so ein simpler Film, das kriegt doch jeder Amateurfilmer besser hin."


Also diese Qualität eines unpassenden Vergleich ist mir neu. Respekt.

Titanic ist einer der erfolgreichsten Filme und hat 11(!) Oscars abgeräumt. Ich hege starke Zweifel, daß MS auch nur eine einzige Trost Trophäe in einem ähnlichen Auszeichnungsevent bekommen würde.
Wofür denn auch? dafür, gleich große Quadrate zeichnen zu können?

Bei einem Filmvergleich müsste dieser Film so aussehen, daß eine Standkamera einen Tisch filmt, an den sich ein Typ setzt, der einen alten unlustigen Witz erzählt und wieder geht. Dauer ca. 3 Minuten. 

Das wäre dann ein filmisches Äquivalent zu diesem Logo.



> Und das nur, weil mir der Film nicht zusagt.


Nein, weil hinter diesem(!) Logo die Kreativität nicht mal mit der Lupe auffindbar ist und die Latte der handwerklichen Leistung gerade mal das Niveau des Teppichbodens erreicht.



> (Titanic war jetzt nur nen Beispiel, ...)


Ein sehr unpassendes.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe behauptet, jeder "Idiot" könnte "so ein" Logo wie das neue MS Logo in kürzester Zeit bauen. Und das hab ich auch bewiesen, indem ich diese (ja, nicht pixelgenaue) Kopie innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellt habe.


 Kennst du die Geschichte vom Ei des Kolumbus? Kolumbus wurde vorgeworfen, es wäre ja total einfach gewesen "Amerika zu entdecken". Daraufhin meinte er, wie kannst du dieses Ei aufrecht hinstellen, ohne es zu stützen? Keiner kam auf die Antwort, er kloppte es einfach auf das untere Ende mit der Luftblase, und das Ei stand, Kolumbus Aussage dazu: wenn man weiß wie es geht, ist es einfach.

Aber ich muss auch gerade einräumen, dass ich länger nicht in den Thread hier geguckt hatte, und gedacht habe, es ginge um das Logo hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Logo um das es hier geht, ist ja in der tat sogar noch ein wenig schlichter =D 

Aber wie auch immer, schlicht ist nicht gleich schlecht.
Wobei auf der Microsoft Seite das neue Logo noch nicht zu sehen ist?!


----------



## MICHI123 (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon sachliche Dinge benannt, weshalb ich vor diesem Logo bzw. Arbeit keinen Respekt habe.
> 
> Und auf z. B. der folgenden Seite hätte dieses Logo meiner Meinung nach nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
> Logo für eine Coachingakademie


 Hm, was ich von solchen Seiten halten soll, weiß ich auch nicht so recht... 
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Da Designer oder Agenturen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden um den Preis zu drücken...


----------



## Mothman (27. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe behauptet, jeder "Idiot" könnte "so ein" Logo wie das neue MS Logo in kürzester Zeit bauen. Und das hab ich auch bewiesen, indem ich diese (ja, nicht pixelgenaue) Kopie innerhalb von 5 Minuten erstellt habe.


"So ein Logo", darum geht es aber nicht beim Logo-Design. Das versuche ich dir ja die ganze Zeit klar zu machen. Jeder Idiot kann ein Logo machen, was "ähnlich" aussieht. Aber deshalb kann er noch lange keine Logos designen und schon garnicht besser oder gleichgut, wie Profis. Dein Logo hat höchstens beim flüchtigen Hingucken ausgesehen, wie das MS Logo. Du hast damit überhaupt  nichts bewiesen, höchstens, dass ich richtig liege.^^



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich habe *nicht *behauptet, daß die Arbeit eines Logo Designers generell vernachlässigbar wäre (wie "deren Arbeit" suggeriert). denn schon bei den Logos, die von anderen als ähnlich einfach genannt wurden, ist wesentlich mehr Know How im Umgang mit der Bildverarbeitung vonnöten.


Du bist aber einfach davon ausgegangen, dass hinter dem MS Logo keine Arbeit steckt. Weil du meinst, du könntest das ja sogar nachbasteln. Aber selbst wenn du es geschafft hättest, wäre das noch lange kein Kriterium dafür, ob hinter dem Logo viel Arbeit steckt oder ob es ein gutes Logo ist. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Also diese Qualität eines unpassenden Vergleich ist mir neu. Respekt.


Ein Vergleich den man nicht versteht, ist zumeist unpassend.
Btw: Ich denke, den Film-Bezug habe nicht ich aufgebracht. Ich war nur so nett, bei deinem Beispiel zu folgen. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Titanic ist einer der erfolgreichsten Filme und hat 11(!) Oscars abgeräumt. Ich hege starke Zweifel, daß MS auch nur eine einzige Trost Trophäe in einem ähnlichen Auszeichnungsevent bekommen würde.
> Wofür denn auch? dafür, gleich große Quadrate zeichnen zu können?
> 
> Bei einem Filmvergleich müsste dieser Film so aussehen, daß eine Standkamera einen Tisch filmt, an den sich ein Typ setzt, der einen alten unlustigen Witz erzählt und wieder geht. Dauer ca. 3 Minuten.
> ...


Das ist wieder nur deine Meinung über das Logo. Es gibt sicher auch Leute, die sehen in dem Logo sehr gute Arbeit.
Du hast doch NULL AHNUNG von Logo-Desin, der benötigten Technik (haste ja bewiesen) und von dem Design-Team dieses MS Logos erst recht keine. Also wem willst du denn hier erzählen, wieviel Aufwand und Arbeit dahinter steht? Nochmal: Bei Logos kannst du nicht zwangsweise vom Aussehen des Logos auf den vorangegangenen Arbeitsaufwand schließen!!!!
Genauso wie jemand, der keine Ahnung vom Aufwand einer Filmproduktion sagen könnte: "So ein scheiß Film, dass kriegt ja jeder Idiot mit seiner Handy-Cam hin".  Aber wieviel Arbeit, Diskussionen, neue Takes usw, wirklich nötig waren, kann doch keiner wissen, der nicht beteiligt war. Man kann zwar sagen "der Film gefällt mir nicht", aber nicht "das kann ja jeder".
Vor allem ist es im Falle des Logos sehr fern von der Realität.




Worrel schrieb:


> Ein sehr unpassendes.


Das hattest du schon erwähnt. Macht es jetzt nicht besser darauf herumzureiten.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm, was ich von solchen Seiten halten soll, weiß ich auch nicht so recht...
> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass Da Designer oder Agenturen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden um den Preis zu drücken...


 Diese Seite hat zumindest diverse Auszeichnungen erhalten, wie unter anderem von der IHK.

Allerdings gebe ich dir recht, es hat schon etwas eBay mäßiges.  Andererseits glaube ich, dass wenn die Firma nichts mit Design zu tun hat, dann "nur" für ein Logo nicht extra eine Agentur beauftragen würde.
Zumindest nicht bei so kleinen Firmen und das sind wohl auch in der Regel die Auftraggeber dort.


----------



## ING (27. August 2012)

um nochmal das filmthema aufzugreifen wäre zb. "blair witch project" ein gutes beispiel. die sind einfach nur mit ein paar handkameras in den wald gegangen und haben sich gegenseitig gefilmt, absolut "lachhaft" im vergleich zu den aufwendigen hollywood produktionen. trotzdem haben sie es geschafft mehr angst zu verbreiten als jeder hollywood streifen den ich bis dato gesehen hatte weil sie eine verdammt gute idee hatten die dahinter stand.

bei selben kommt es auf logos an, der aufwand ist keine rede wert, jeder photoshop pro kann jedes logo in 10 minuten nachbauen aber bis man sich entschieden hat wie das logo aussehen soll vergehen mitunter monate, das hat mit den aufwand der produktion einfach nichts mehr zu tun!

und wie oben schon erwähnt, sony, philips, siemens usw. haben noch simplere "logos" (einfach nur text), da ist der aufwand noch geringer trotzdem würde ich aufgrund der einfachheit der logos niemals minderwertige qualität bei diesen firmen erwarten. ein logo soll sich einprägen und das geht umso leichter umso simpler es ist.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> "So ein Logo", darum geht es aber nicht beim Logo-Design. Das versuche ich dir ja die ganze Zeit klar zu machen. Jeder Idiot kann ein Logo machen, was "ähnlich" aussieht.


Sag ich ja.



> Aber deshalb kann er noch lange keine Logos designen


Richtig. 



> und schon garnicht besser oder gleichgut, wie Profis.


In diesem Fall zweifele ich das eben an. 
Und btw: Nur, weil ein Logo von einem Profi kommt, muss es nicht zwangsläufig besser sein als das von einem Laien. Es ist lediglich sehr wahrscheinlich, daß es besser ist.



> Dein Logo hat höchstens beim flüchtigen Hingucken ausgesehen, wie das MS Logo.


Und damit habe ich genau das gezeigt, was ich wollte: jeder kann "so ein" Logo machen.



> Du bist aber einfach davon ausgegangen, dass hinter dem MS Logo keine Arbeit steckt.


Ich sehe hinter dem Logo keine Arbeit. Der Idee dahinter ist so simpel und einfallslos, daß man es eigentlich nur als Platzhalter oder schlechtes Beispiel nehmen kann, die Schrift ist eine der uninteressantesten (und damit unauffälligsten und am wenigsten hängenbleibende), die man dafür auswählen kann und der handwerkliche Arbeitsaufwand ist lächerlich.



> Weil du meinst, du könntest das ja sogar nachbasteln.


Nein, ich habe lediglich "so ein" Logo selbst gemacht, weil du dazu aufgefordert hast.

Wenn ich das exakt hätte nachbasteln wollen, wäre ich anders vorgegangen und das Ergebnis hätte ähnlicher ausgesehen.

Allerdings hat das pixelgenaue Kopieren ja nicht wirklich was mit dem Umsetzen einer Idee zu tun, weil eben bei der Idee nicht dabei steht: "Die Quadrate sind 35 Pixel breit" - und deshalb kann ich es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso du so auf dem pixelgenauen Kopieren herumreitest.



> Btw: Ich denke, den Film-Bezug habe nicht ich aufgebracht. Ich war nur so nett, bei deinem Beispiel zu folgen.


Einen Filmkritiker mit einem "Logokritiker" zu vergleichen ist doch schon was anderes als ein simples Logo, das rein theoretisch in der Mittagspause entstanden sein könnte, mit einem 3stündigen Hollywood Blockbuster, der mit 11 Oscars ausgezeichnet wurde, zu vergleichen.



> Du hast doch NULL AHNUNG von Logo-Design, der benötigten Technik (haste ja bewiesen)


Von welcher Technik, die bei diesem Logo verwendet wurde, hätte ich denn Ahnung haben sollen?



> Genauso wie jemand, der keine Ahnung vom Aufwand einer Filmproduktion sagen könnte: "So ein scheiß Film, dass kriegt ja jeder Idiot mit seiner Handy-Cam hin".


Ernsthaft behaupten kann man das eigentlich nur bei "The Blair Witch Project".
Wobei man als Filmemacher auch erst mal darauf kommen muß, einen Film *so *zu drehen.

Bei dem MS Logo sieht das aber eher so aus, als hätten die einen frühen Entwurf für ein Windows 3.1 Logo gefunden ... eine neue, frische Idee finde ich in dem Logo nicht.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ...und wie oben schon erwähnt, sony, philips, siemens usw. haben noch simplere "logos" (einfach nur text), da ist der aufwand noch geringer trotzdem würde ich aufgrund der einfachheit der logos niemals minderwertige qualität bei diesen firmen erwarten. ein logo soll sich einprägen und das geht umso leichter umso simpler es ist.


 Ein Text alleine ist ja auch wieder etwas anderes, das vorherige Logo von MS war ja auch nur Text und würde ich nicht kritisieren. Aber wenn man schon ein neues "echtes" Logo kreiert, dann erwarte ich etwas mehr als nur vier Quadrate.

Das übrigens meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand beste Logo das ich kenne ist das von Roccat, weil zum einen der Wiedererkennungswert alleine schon von der Farbgebung sehr hoch ist und zum anderen der Stil mir extrem gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ING (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ein Text alleine ist ja auch wieder etwas anderes...


laut worrels argumentation aber nicht, der reitet nur auf dem "aufwand" rum 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> das vorherige Logo von MS war ja auch nur Text und würde ich nicht kritisieren. Aber wenn man schon ein neues "echtes" Logo kreiert, dann erwarte ich etwas mehr als nur vier Quadrate.


ok, du hast offensichtlich andere ansprüche an logo's. ich für meinen teil erwarte von einem logo nur schnellen wiedererkennungswert, ein logo brauch für mich nicht schick auszusehen weil ich nichts auf das logo gebe außer das ich es einer firma zuordnen kann, es steht keinesfalls repräsentativ für die qualität einer firma, das tun für mich ausschließlich die produkte die ich mit der firma verbinde. da sind 4 farbige rechtecke immo genauso ausreichend wie ein abgebissener apfel


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ok, du hast offensichtlich andere ansprüche an logo's. ich für meinen teil erwarte von einem logo nur schnellen wiedererkennungswert, ein logo brauch für mich nicht schick auszusehen weil ich nichts auf das logo gebe außer das ich es einer firma zuordnen kann, es steht keinesfalls repräsentativ für die qualität einer firma, das tun für mich ausschließlich die produkte die ich mit der firma verbinde. da sind 4 farbige rechtecke immo genauso ausreichend wie ein abgebissener apfel


 Ich sehe das womöglich einfach nur aus einer anderen Perspektive. Angenommen du hast eine eigene Firma, wäre dir dann auch egal wie dein Logo aussieht? 

Und ich verbinde auch nicht die Qualität des Logos mit den Produkten. Ich bewerte einfach das Logo für sich, auf meine Kaufentscheidung hat es auch keinen Einfluss.

EDIT: Ich habe z. B. eine Razer Maus, obwohl mir das Logo von Roccat eindeutig mehr zusagt.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> laut worrels argumentation aber nicht, der reitet nur auf dem "aufwand" rum


Purer Text ist was anderes.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Diese Seite hat zumindest diverse Auszeichnungen erhalten, wie unter anderem von der IHK.
> Allerdings gebe ich dir recht, es hat schon etwas eBay mäßiges.  Andererseits glaube ich, dass wenn die Firma nichts mit Design zu tun hat, dann "nur" für ein Logo nicht extra eine Agentur beauftragen würde.
> Zumindest nicht bei so kleinen Firmen und das sind wohl auch in der Regel die Auftraggeber dort.


 
Sehe ich nicht so. Um so mehr ich mir diese Seite anschaue, um so beleidigter fühle ich mich dadurch.
"Sie erhalten schnell über 100 Logovorschläge für Ihr Unternehmen, und SIE legen den Preis fest" 
Auf Deutsch: "99 von den 100 Designern machen den Scheiß für sie völlig umsonst, dass die nix kriegen interessiert uns nicht."
Wenn man die Seite googelt, fallen schnell die vielen negativen Meinungen zu diesem Konzept auf.

In meinen Augen ist das für die Agenturen und Künstler genau so Abzocke, wie diese scheiß Stockfotografie-Seiten. Dass dort technisch perfekte Bilder mit voller Lizenz für ein par Euro verkauft werden, ist schon bitter. Okay, es heißt ja, Fotografie besteht aus 3 Ebenen, 1. Technik, 2. Komposition, 3. Inhalt, und die meisten Stockfotografien sind wohl nur in Punkt 1. gut, aber trotzdem.
Leider habe ich auch schon Bilder bei Stockfotografie Seiten reingestellt. Einige wurden auch mehrmals "gekauft" und ich habe gleich mehrere Dutzend "Coins" gesammelt damit!!! Und ab 1.000.000.000.000.000 Coins können Sie sich 15 Cent auszahlen lassen!!! WOOOW! Reichtum ich komme! Allein das Hochladen der Bilder hat länger gedauert, als das das da auch nur annähernd ein vernünftiger Gegenwert bei rum gekommen wäre. Naja, ich war jung... 





Worrel schrieb:


> Von welcher Technik, die bei diesem Logo verwendet wurde, hätte ich denn Ahnung haben sollen?


 Naja, das ist wahrscheinlich schon mal keine Vektorgrafik, oder? Viel Spaß das zu vergrößern ^^ (okay, bei dem Logo ist das sogar echt fast egal, aber das ist schon mal so eine Basic-Regel bei allen Logos)


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

@Michi
Das hat aber nicht unbedingt mit der Seite an sich zu tun, ich denke solche Wettbewerbe gab es auch schon lange vor dem Internet, da kamen dann vermutlich noch sogar zusätzliche Kosten auf die Teilnehmer zu, wie für Versand und Material. 

Und mir war eigentlich sofort beim Betrachten der Seite klar, dass man davon sicher nicht leben kann. *Aber*, wenn man sich bei einer Firma als Designer bewirbt und kann als Referenz 2-3 Logos vorweisen, die von Firmen übernommen wurden, denke ich doch dass das dann einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil bei einer Bewerbung haben kann.

Und das Vektorgrafiken für Logos verwendet werden war mir auch klar, nur ist die Frage ob die hier im PC Games Forum überhaupt hoch geladen bzw. angezeigt werden können, ich vermute eher nicht. 

Mit diesen ist dann auch eine verlustfreie Verkleinerung möglich, aber damit wollte ich nicht mehr dagegen argumentieren, da das denke ich nicht viel bringt.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Michi
> Das hat aber nicht unbedingt mit der Seite an sich zu tun, ich denke solche Wettbewerbe gab es auch schon lange vor dem Internet, da kamen dann vermutlich noch sogar zusätzliche Kosten auf die Teilnehmer zu, wie für Versand und Material.
> 
> Und mir war eigentlich sofort beim Betrachten der Seite klar, dass man davon sicher nicht leben kann. *Aber*, wenn man sich bei einer Firma als Designer bewirbt und kann als Referenz 2-3 Logos vorweisen, die von Firmen übernommen wurden, denke ich doch dass das dann einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil bei einer Bewerbung haben kann.


Hm, ich weiß nicht. Bei Designenlassen wird dieser Wettkampf so dermaßen auf die Spitze getrieben, dass es schon pervers ist. Die Aussage im Intro-Video "Sie erhalten schnell über 100 Designs von unterschiedlichen Designern" ist echt bitter. Umgekehrt heißt das: "Sie als Designer müssen über 100 Designs einreichen, damit eins genommen und überhaupt bezahlt wird." Und das tut schon irgendwie weh.
Wie das mit Referenzen läuft weiß ich nicht, ich stecke noch im Studium und musste mich noch nicht richtig bewerben bisher. 



> Und das Vektorgrafiken für Logos verwendet werden war mir auch klar, nur ist die Frage ob die hier im PC Games Forum überhaupt hoch geladen bzw. angezeigt werden können, ich vermute eher nicht.
> 
> Mit diesen ist dann auch eine verlustfreie Verkleinerung möglich, aber damit wollte ich nicht mehr dagegen argumentieren, da das denke ich nicht viel bringt.


 Ja, mein Beitrag war ja auf Worrels Posting bezogen ^^ 

Bei YouTube ist die Konkurrenz bei der Monetisierung von Videos ja auch hart. Uns wird aber auch empfohlen unsere Studienprojekte nicht bei YouTube hochzuladen, da wir uns damit die Chance nehmen, bei Filmfestivals genommen zu werden.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist wahrscheinlich schon mal keine Vektorgrafik, oder? Viel Spaß das zu vergrößern ^^ (okay, bei dem Logo ist das sogar echt fast egal, aber das ist schon mal so eine Basic-Regel bei allen Logos)


 Die Schrift war Vektorgrafik und die Quadrate - nun ja, es sind Quadrate - wenn man beim Vergrößern nicht die falsche Methode auswählt, werden die einwand- und aliasingfrei vergrößert.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> ...Die Aussage im Intro-Video "Sie erhalten schnell über 100 Designs von unterschiedlichen Designern" ist echt bitter. Umgekehrt heißt das: "Sie als Designer müssen über 100 Designs einreichen, damit eins genommen und überhaupt bezahlt wird.....


 Gut, diese Aussage ist aber wohl mehr Werbung, um Firmen dazu zu animieren mitzumachen. Hängt wohl von der Summe ab die verdient werden kann, bei dem folgenden sind es effektiv 26 Vorschläge, dazu von manchen Designern mehrfach abgegebene Varianten und das Projekt wird in einem Tag und zehn Stunden beendet sein.
http://www.designenlassen.de/128663-buerohengst-ch


----------



## ING (28. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Purer Text ist was anderes.


nicht wirklich, dahinter steckt mitunter genauso viel aufwand, schriftart (evtl sogar eine eigenkreation), zeichenabstand, farbe usw. manche sind dann auch ganz mutig und nehmen einen farbverlauf mit rein oder eine umrandung oder ein unterstrich usw.  wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf mehr als ein text zu sein?

wenn du jedenfalls die ganze zeit mit dem aufwand argumentierst beißt sich das denn der aufwand ist noch geringer. um es mal nach deiner argumentation zu formulieren: die haben sich noch nichtmal mehr die mühe gemacht ein richtiges logo zu entwerfen 

aber grundsätzlich versteh ich nicht warum ein logo jetzt irgendwie stylisch sein muss, was ist dadurch gewonnen?

ich denke ms hat die rechtecke aufgrund der guten skalierbarkeit wieder reingenommen weil nur der schriftzug zu lang ist, immerhin ist win zukünftig auch stark auf mobiles vertreten wo es viele kleine flächen gibt wo man schlecht das "microsoft" reinquetschen kann, genau wenig kann man ein komplexes logo gut runterskalieren. negativ beispiel ist das firefox logo, sieht groß schick und stylisch aus, guck ich aber links oben das winzige icon an ist davon nicht mehr zu erkennen, es ist ein orangener kreis mit einem blauen fleck, nicht schön.

im digitalbereich sollte ein gutes logo auch mit der größe von 16x16 pixel noch deutlich erkennbar sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> negativ beispiel ist das firefox logo, sieht groß schick und stylisch aus, guck ich aber links oben das winzige icon an ist davon nicht mehr zu erkennen, es ist ein orangener kreis mit einem blauen fleck, nicht schön.


 Was das betrifft, ist zumindest bei mir links oben viel mehr zu sehen als nur ein Kreis mit einem Fleck. Im Gegenteil, ich erkenne sofort, auch in der Startleiste, dass es sich um Firefox handelt.

Da sollten sich eher andere Programme mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen. Wobei mir das Firefox Logo trotzdem nicht gefällt, dass ist allerdings nur mein persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2012)

ING schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, dahinter steckt mitunter genauso viel aufwand, schriftart (evtl sogar eine eigenkreation), zeichenabstand, farbe usw. manche sind dann auch ganz mutig und nehmen einen farbverlauf mit rein oder eine umrandung oder ein unterstrich usw.  wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf mehr als ein text zu sein?



Sobald etwas außerhalb (oder innerhalb) des Textes auch separat vom Text wahrgenommen werden kann.

Sprich:
Nicht eine Schattierung oder ein Muster der Textfläche, sondern zB ein Vogel, der als Negativ aus einem der Buchstaben fliegt.

Quasi der Unterschied zwischen "Schriftzug" und "Logo". Natürlich gibt es da fliessende Grenzen - zB das Coca Cola Logo, wo das "C" zum geschwungenen Unterstrich wird.



> wenn du jedenfalls die ganze zeit mit dem aufwand argumentierst beißt sich das denn der aufwand ist noch geringer. um es mal nach deiner argumentation zu formulieren: die haben sich noch nichtmal mehr die mühe gemacht ein richtiges logo zu entwerfen


Wie ich aber bereits im verlinkten Posting schrieb, ist die Auffassung bei einem Schriftzug anders, da dieser eher als Information wahrgenommen wird, während Bilder immer mit einem "Kunst" Anspruch betrachtet werden.



> aber grundsätzlich versteh ich nicht warum ein logo jetzt irgendwie stylisch sein muss, was ist dadurch gewonnen?


Es gefällt mehr Leuten => mehr Leute verbinden etwas positives mit dem Logo und damit mit der Firma und deren Produkten.



> ich denke ms hat die rechtecke aufgrund der guten skalierbarkeit wieder reingenommen weil nur der schriftzug zu lang ist, immerhin ist win zukünftig auch stark auf mobiles vertreten ...


a) MS eine der führenden Softwarefirmen der Welt - die werden es auch gebacken kriegen, ein verschnörkeltes Logo sauber zu skalieren.
b) wenn der Schriftzug "zu lang" ist - was hilft es dann, diesen mit einem Logo daneben zu verlängern ...?



> genau wenig kann man ein komplexes logo gut runterskalieren. negativ beispiel ist das firefox logo, sieht groß schick und stylisch aus, guck ich aber links oben das winzige icon an ist davon nicht mehr zu erkennen, es ist ein orangener kreis mit einem blauen fleck, nicht schön.


Also ich kann bei meinem Icon in der Schnellstartleiste das FF Logo noch gut erkennen - liegt übrigens auch daran, daß das ein anderes ist als das hochaufgelöste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> b) wenn der Schriftzug "zu lang" ist - was hilft es dann, diesen mit einem Logo daneben zu verlängern ...?


 
Weil man dann auch nur das Logo alleine platzieren kann, ohne den Schriftzug zu verwenden. Wird dann trotzdem mit Microsoft asoziiert 



Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich kann bei meinem Icon in der Schnellstartleiste das FF Logo noch  gut erkennen - liegt übrigens auch daran, daß das ein anderes ist als  das hochaufgelöste:



Ändert nichts daran, dass Details verloren gehen beim Skalieren - wenn ich das neue MS Logo skaliere, geht da nichts verloren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass Details verloren gehen beim Skalieren - wenn ich das neue MS Logo skaliere, geht da nichts verloren.


 Ein Logo wird allerdings nicht dadurch besser, daß man es nahezu verlustfrei auf 3x3 Pixel runterskalieren kann. 
Das FF Logo kann man ja nicht so weit runter skalieren. Ist es deshalb schlechter? Sollte der FF deshalb beim nächsten Update ein 1-Quadrat Logo bekommen, weil das ja sogar auf 1 Pixel skalierbar ist?  

Skalierbarkeit schön und gut - aber doch bitte nicht als Hauptargument bei der Betrachtung der Logo Qualität. Sonst haben wir nur noch lachhafte "Logos" wie das von MS.


----------



## Mothman (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Logo wird allerdings nicht dadurch besser, daß man es nahezu verlustfrei auf 3x3 Pixel runterskalieren kann.
> Das FF Logo kann man ja nicht so weit runter skalieren. Ist es deshalb schlechter? Sollte der FF deshalb beim nächsten Update ein 1-Quadrat Logo bekommen, weil das ja sogar auf 1 Pixel skalierbar ist?
> 
> Skalierbarkeit schön und gut - aber doch bitte nicht als Hauptargument bei der Betrachtung der Logo Qualität. Sonst haben wir nur noch lachhafte "Logos" wie das von MS.


Will mich eigentlich hier langsam mal raushalten, weil es schon lange totdiskutiert wurde, aber:
DOCH ein "gutes" Logo im "professionellen" Sinne muss in alle Richtungen beliebig skalierbar sein.

EDIT:
Beispiel:
Es geht ja meistens nicht nur um die Webseite oder irgendein Programm, sondern Corporate Design, wo das Logo immer wieder auftaucht. Das kann auf kleinen Notizblöcken sein, dass kann auf dem Namensschild des Mitarbeiters sein, dass kann auf der Visitenkarte der Mitarbeiter sein und es prangt natürlich riesengroß am Bürogebäude.  etc. pp

Du machst es dir eben (wieder) zu einfach mit deinem Gedankengang.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Skalierbarkeit schön und gut - aber doch bitte nicht als Hauptargument bei der Betrachtung der Logo Qualität.


 
Skalierbarkeit sollte aber beim Entwerfen eines Logos schon als Hauptargument miteinbezogen werden - was nutzt dir das schönste Logo, wenn du es kleiner skalierst und es nur noch als undetaillierter Haufen erkennbar ist?

Und wegen 1 Pixel und so .. da musst jetzt nicht übertreiben - weil 16x16 Pixel, auf die ich die Logos skaliert habe, sind jetzt nicht so ungewöhnlich.



Worrel schrieb:


> SSonst  haben wir nur noch lachhafte "Logos" wie das von MS.



Schon mal was von Reduktion im Bereich der Gestaltung gehört?


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> DOCH ein "gutes" Logo im "professionellen" Sinne muss in alle Richtungen beliebig skalierbar sein.


 Sicher. Aber nur weil Quadrate von Natur aus gegen jedes andere Logo bei einer Verkleinerung gewinnen, sind sie nicht automatisch besser.

Btw habe ich keinerlei Problem, das FF Logo als kleines Icon zu erkennen und finde das in der Größe auch ansprechend gestaltet.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Reduktion im Bereich der Gestaltung gehört?


 Ja.
Aber genauso wie bei der Portionsgröße in bestimmten Restaurants (wo die Portionen dann winzig, aber elitär sind) muß man wissen, wann man mit der Reduktion aufhört und darf dem Kunden nicht lediglich ein einzelnes Reiskorn auf dem Teller servieren.


----------



## Mothman (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher. Aber nur weil Quadrate von Natur aus gegen jedes andere Logo bei einer Verkleinerung gewinnen, sind sie nicht automatisch besser.


Darum ging es mir auch nie. Ich habe ja nie gesagt, das MS Logo ist "das beste". Nein, du hast gesagt "das kann jeder". Und jetzt müssen wir dir erst mal die Grundlagen des Logodesigns erklären. 
MIr ging es lediglich darum den Leuten, die meinten "Kinderkram", aufzuzeigen, dass sich sowas immer leicht sagen lässt, aber meilenweit von der Realität entfernt ist. Nichts anderes.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir auch nie. Ich habe ja nie gesagt, das MS Logo ist "das beste". Nein, du hast gesagt "das kann jeder". Und jetzt müssen wir dir erst mal die Grundlagen des Logodesigns erklären.
> MIr ging es lediglich darum den Leuten, die meinten "Kinderkram", aufzuzeigen, dass sich sowas immer leicht sagen lässt, aber meilenweit von der Realität entfernt ist. Nichts anderes.


 Daß Logo Design generell eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe ist, habe ich nie bestritten. 

Sowas wie das neue MS Logo hingegen kann tatsächlich jeder in kürzester Zeit erstellen. Das _ist _Kinderkram.


----------



## Mothman (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sowas wie das neue MS Logo hingegen kann tatsächlich jeder in kürzester Zeit erstellen. Das _ist _Kinderkram.


 
Ich versteh es nicht, wie du das immer noch sagen kannst, wo du doch selbst das Gegenteil bewiesen hast. Aber nun gut. Gehen wir alle unseres Weges und denken uns unseren Teil.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich versteh es nicht, wie du das immer noch sagen kannst, wo du doch selbst das Gegenteil bewiesen hast. Aber nun gut. Gehen wir alle unseres Weges und denken uns unseren Teil.


 Ganz einfach: weil ich immer noch nicht verstehe, was das pixelgenaue Nachstellen des _fertigen _Logos mit dem Prozess des Erstellens des urspünglichen Logos zu tun haben soll.

Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Ansätze, die in völlig verschiedenen Arbeitsweisen münden.

Man kriegt ja nicht den Arbeitsauftrag: "Machen sie mal ein neues Logo. Wir haben hier eine Vorlage, die sie dafür pixelgenau kopieren müssen." 

Und daher sehe ich meine nachgestellte Logo Erstellung als Beweis dafür an, daß es eben jeder in kürzester Zeit schaffen kann.


----------



## Mothman (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kriegt ja nicht den Arbeitsauftrag: "Machen sie mal ein neues Logo. Wir haben hier eine Vorlage, die sie dafür pixelgenau kopieren müssen."


Unter Umständen muss man Vorgaben auch pixelgenau umsetzen, doch doch.
Wie gesagt: Klar mit dem ersten Entwurf hat das nichts zu tun. Aber du bekommst immer wieder Änderungsaufträge, die du eben GENAU umsetzen musst. Da gibt es dann keine Kompromisse.
Also (ich weiß nicht, warum ich das immer und immer wieder schreiben muss^^): Du sagtest das MS Logo kann jeder machen. Was du aber meintest war eher "jeder kann so eine Grundidee haben". Zu dem eigentlich Design des Logos gehört dann aber eben mehr. Es ist also nicht Kinderkram. So ich hoffe, ich muss mich nicht noch mal wiederholen.^^


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß Logo Design generell eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe ist, habe ich nie bestritten.
> 
> Sowas wie das neue MS Logo hingegen kann tatsächlich jeder in kürzester Zeit erstellen. Das _ist _Kinderkram.


 
Irgendwie widersprichst du dir aber damit selber - scheint aber eh keinen Sinn zu haben, auf kreative Prozesse, Gestaltungsregeln etc. einzugehen, weil du halt generell das neue MS Logo nur runtermachst und darin Kinderkram siehst.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Unter Umständen muss man Vorgaben auch pixelgenau umsetzen, doch doch.
> Wie gesagt: Klar mit dem ersten Entwurf hat das nichts zu tun. Aber du bekommst immer wieder Änderungsaufträge, die du eben GENAU umsetzen musst. Da gibt es dann keine Kompromisse.
> Also (ich weiß nicht, warum ich das immer und immer wieder schreiben muss^^): Du sagtest das MS Logo kann jeder machen. Was du aber meintest war eher "jeder kann so eine Grundidee haben". Zu dem eigentlich Design des Logos gehört dann aber eben mehr. Es ist also nicht Kinderkram. So ich hoffe, ich muss mich nicht noch mal wiederholen.^^


Falls tatsächlich jemand mit einer pixelgenau zu kopierenden Grafik ankommt (was eigentlich nur Sinn macht, wenn die Ursprungsgrafik ohne Vektoren erstellt wurde), dann betrifft meine Kritik denjenigen, der die zu kopierende Grafik angefertigt hat. 

Natürlich meine ich "jeder kann die Grundidee haben" - ich habe doch bereits quasi geschrieben, daß ich die Schöpfungshöhe für null und nichtig halte.

Und ein "mehr" als den Grundentwurf sehe ich beim MS Logo nicht. Was soll man bei derart angeordneten Quadraten "mehr" machen?
Da kann man doch höchstens das Fensterkreuz und die Gesamtgröße variieren - Und das soll jetzt ein "mehr" sein, was *nicht *jeder machen kann?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Btw habe ich keinerlei Problem, das FF Logo als kleines Icon zu erkennen und finde das in der Größe auch ansprechend gestaltet.


 Genau so ist es, gerade dieses ist eigentlich als Negativbeispiel überhaupt nicht geeignet, denn in 16x16 ist es immer noch auch mit minimalen Abstrichen, sofort als Firefox-Logo hervorragend erkennbar.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie widersprichst du dir aber damit selber - scheint aber eh keinen Sinn zu haben, auf kreative Prozesse, Gestaltungsregeln etc. einzugehen, weil du halt generell das neue MS Logo nur runtermachst und darin Kinderkram siehst.


Inwiefern widerspreche ich mir?
Nur weil Kochen generell keine anspruchslose Angelegenheit ist, kann ich doch trotzdem selbst in Nobelrestaurants ein mieses Essen bekommen.

Und ja, bitte erkläre mir die Kreativität, die im bloßen Geraderücken und Weglassen aller Details ausser den Grundfarben des Windows Logos vorhanden ist - ich sehe sie nicht.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Ging ja nicht darum FF als Negativbeispiel zu nennen, sondern generell um zu zeigen, dass bei detaillierteren Logos Details verloren gehen wenn man die skaliert und bei einfachen Logos, wie dem neuen von MS eben nicht.

Klar erkennt man FF auch ohne Probleme auch in 16x16 ...


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Inwiefern widerspreche ich mir?
> Nur weil Kochen generell keine anspruchslose Angelegenheit ist, kann ich doch trotzdem selbst in Nobelrestaurants ein mieses Essen bekommen.
> 
> Und ja, bitte erkläre mir die Kreativität, die im bloßen Geraderücken und Weglassen aller Details ausser den Grundfarben des Windows Logos vorhanden ist - ich sehe sie nicht.


 
Auf der einen Seite sagst du, Logodesign sei generell eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe - auf der anderen Seite sagst du, das neue MS Logo ist Kinderkram. Ist für mich eindeutig ein Widerspruch - nur weil das fertige Logo so simpel aufgebaut ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man das als Kinderkram abstempeln kann.

Bei Logodesign oder auch sonstigen Entwurfsaufgaben gibt es immer einen kreativen Prozess - das heißt, es werden mehrere / viele verschiedene Entwürfe gemacht, welche dann vorgestellt werden. 
Aus diesen sucht sich der Auftragsgeber meistens ein paar aus die ihm gut gefallen und die die dann weiter bearbeitet werden, bis sich der Auftraggeber am Ende halt für ein Logo entscheidet.

So wie du über das neue MS Logo sprichst, kommt es mir vor, als würdest du denken, der Designer hat diesen einen Entwurf in 5 Minuten hingerotzt und sonst nichts gemacht. 
Ob das neue Logo in der Endform für dich jetzt kreativ ist oder nicht, tut nichts zur Sache - aber nur, weil du im fertigen Logo für dich keine Kreativität siehst, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es im Entstehungsprozess keine Kreativität gab.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bei Logodesign oder auch sonstigen Entwurfsaufgaben gibt es immer einen kreativen Prozess - das heißt, es werden mehrere / viele verschiedene Entwürfe gemacht, welche dann vorgestellt werden.
> Aus diesen sucht sich der Auftragsgeber meistens ein paar aus die ihm gut gefallen und die die dann weiter bearbeitet werden, bis sich der Auftraggeber am Ende halt für ein Logo entscheidet.


 Das ist mir vollkommen klar - ich kritisiere ja nicht den kreativen Prozess, der hinter _sämtlichen _eingereichten Entwürfen steht, sondern den kreativen Prozess (so man denn davon sprechen kann), der hinter _diesem konkreten _Logo steckt.

Wenn jetzt bei einem anderen Entwurf zB ein Boot symbolhaft in die Win Farben aufgeteilt worden wäre, wäre das ja ein anderer kreativer Vorgang, der nichts mit dem Vorgang des neuen Logos zu tun hat, außer daß er auf den selben Farben beruht und innerhalb der selben Arbeitsgruppe erarbeitet worden wäre.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Der kreative Prozess, der hinter sämtlichen eingereichten Entwürfen steckt, hat unter anderem aber auch zu eben diesem Logo geführt, für das sich MS entschieden hat - wie kannst du das dann kritisieren, wenn es eben durch diesen Prozess hervorgegangen ist?


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Der kreative Prozess, der hinter sämtlichen eingereichten Entwürfen steckt, hat unter anderem aber auch zu eben diesem Logo geführt, für das sich MS entschieden hat....


 Was sollen das für Logos gewesen sein, die dann zu den 4 farblich kenntlich gemachten Fensterscheiben geführt haben sollen? Dieses Logo ist eindeutig vom Windows Logo abgekupfert worden, dass ist so naheliegend, da kann mir niemand etwas anderes weiß machen.

Und ob es kreativ ist bei einem Programm namens Windows ein Fenster als Logo zu verwenden, soll am besten jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Du wirst es kaum glauben - aber wenn Logos entworfen werden, dann haben die ganzen Entwürfe nicht immer zwangsweise etwas mit dem finalen Logo zu tun. Klar sind auch welche dabei, die dazu führen und bereits Ähnlichkeit haben - aber im Normalfall gibts es meist auch unzählige andere Varianten ...


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du wirst es kaum glauben - aber wenn Logos entworfen werden, dann haben die ganzen Entwürfe nicht immer zwangsweise etwas mit dem finalen Logo zu tun. Klar sind auch welche dabei, die dazu führen und bereits Ähnlichkeit haben - aber im Normalfall gibts es meist auch unzählige andere Varianten ...


 Ich habe nicht allgemein von dem Entstehungsprozess eines Logos gesprochen, sondern mich nur auf das neue MS Logo bezogen. Und das es sich dabei um eine abgewandelte Version vom Windows Logo handelt, lässt sich wohl kaum bestreiten.


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Sagt ja auch keiner - trotzdem weißt du nicht, welche anderen Entwürfe MS zur Auswahl vorgelegt wurden.

MS hat sich eben für dieses entschieden - vlt. hatte der Designer ja auch einige andere interessante Ideen dabei. Kann man nicht sagen - aber deswegen alles als Kinderkram und Pipifax abzutun, finde ich unpassend, weil man die Arbeit die insgesamt dahinter steckt nicht würdigt.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> MS hat sich eben für dieses entschieden - vlt. hatte der Designer ja auch einige andere interessante Ideen dabei. Kann man nicht sagen - aber deswegen alles als Kinderkram und Pipifax abzutun, finde ich unpassend, weil man die Arbeit die insgesamt dahinter steckt nicht würdigt.


 Das behaupte ich auch nicht, aber da du(vermute ich jetzt einfach mal) und ich nicht dabei gewesen sind, ist es sowieso letztendlich nur Spekulation. Ich kann nur das beurteilen was ich sehe, und das ist meiner Meinung nach dürftig bzw. Windows Logo 2.0.

Klar, im Endeffekt dürfte man nicht den Designer kritisieren sondern MS. Und nur aufgrund dieses einen einzigen Logos, würde ich auch mir nicht anmaßen, die gesamte Arbeit des Designers zu bewerten.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Der kreative Prozess, der hinter sämtlichen eingereichten Entwürfen steckt, hat unter anderem aber auch zu eben diesem Logo geführt, für das sich MS entschieden hat - wie kannst du das dann kritisieren, wenn es eben durch diesen Prozess hervorgegangen ist?


 Weil der gesamte kreative Prozess ja nicht in einzelne Entwürfe mündet, sondern die einzelnen Entwürfe in den gesamten Prozess.
Vor den einzelnen Entwürfen gibt es ja lediglich die Rahmenbedingungen (zB: "die 4 Farben verwenden"). 

Und daher habe ich auch kein Problem damit, eine dieser "Wurzeln" separat zu betrachten - vor allem, wenn das scheinbar der beste Entwurf war.


----------



## hifumi (29. August 2012)

Ich versteh garnicht was an dem Logo so furchtbar ist.
Natürlich ist es simpel und vielleicht auch nicht sehr "einfallsreich", aber andererseits erinnert es auf den ersten Blick an Windows und zugleich spielt es an auf die neue Metro Oberfläche - halte man von der was man wolle. 
Irgendwer hat das Roccat Logo gepostet, was sicher hübsch ist, aber mit dem Raubtier da im Logo auch schonwieder ein bestimmtes Image vermittelt. "Rund" ist zudem der Stil des Konkurrenten Apple und die extreme Einfachheit der Form des neuen Logos aber auch wieder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Trotz allem ist das Logo nämlich unverkennbar, nur aufgrund der Farbgebung. Man vergleiche es zum Beispiel mit der deutschen Flagge, die auch nicht mehr ist als drei Balken, aber wenn man zufällig irgendwo das Muster Schwarz, Rot, Gold sieht denkt man automatisch "Oh, sieht ja aus wie ne Deutschlandflagge". Und die vier Farben in dieser Anordnung sind eben Microsoft oder Windows. Mehr als vier Quadrate braucht es da nicht.

Vielleicht hätte auch irgendein Laie auf die Idee kommen können, und jemand der etwas mit Illustrator oder InDesign umgehen kann bekommt das exakte Design sicher in einer Minute repliziert, aber darum geht es doch garnicht. Es kommt einzig und allein darauf an wie es für den Kunden wirkt.
Da finde ich, dass das Olympia Logo von 2012 wesentlich mehr Zündstoff bietet.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2012)

Es wird auf jeden Fall richtig hart für Apple: das Logo hat keine abgerundeten Ecken, wird hart Microsoft so zu verklagen


----------



## MisterSmith (29. August 2012)

EDIT: Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr.

Famous Logos Remade With The New Microsoft Design Style - Inspizine | Inspiration, Design & Technology

Das überarbeitete Logo von Google ist mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Famous Logos Remade With The New Microsoft Design Style - Inspizine | Inspiration, Design & Technology
> 
> Das überarbeitete Logo von Google ist mein absoluter Favorit.


 
Haha, sehr geil


----------



## Midoryu1 (7. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> [...]Trotz allem ist das Logo nämlich unverkennbar, nur aufgrund der Farbgebung. [...] Und die vier Farben in dieser Anordnung sind eben Microsoft oder Windows. Mehr als vier Quadrate braucht es da nicht. [...] Es kommt einzig und allein darauf an wie es für den Kunden wirkt. [...]


 
Wegen der Farben meckert hier ja auch Niemand, nur wegen der Art und Weise, wie diese dargestellt werden.
Vergleicht man dieses Logo Mal mit einem der Vorgänger, dann ist dies eindeutig ein Rückschritt, design-technisch.
Zum Beispiel hier: http://media2.giga.de/2012/02/windows-logos-zeitlinie.jpg

Und da sind wir wieder bei der Wirkung für den Kunden:
Wenn man das Auge Mal über XP, Vista und Windows 7 schweifen lässt und sich danach das in diesem Artikel neu vorgestellte Logo ansieht, dann wirkt das nämlich auch.

Bei mir persönlich wirkt es so, dass es weder einfach, simpel oder elegant ist.
Sondern stümpferhaft dahingeklatscht mit dem Gedanken, die Farben würden's schon richten.

Wie bei allen Logos liegt ihre Akzeptanz eine Gewöhnungszeit zugrunde, die wir in diesem speziellen Fall noch nicht hatten.
Aber wenn ich mir z.B. das alte THQ-Logo ansehe und mir dann das neue ins Gedächtnis rufe...
Dann fehlt da die Identität, der Charakter, das Flair.
Hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/THQ

Dann habe ich den Eindruck, die würden Thermoskannen herstellen, moderne Ästhetik verkaufen wollen.
Und ich befürchte, dass es mir beim neuen Microsoft-Logo ähnlich gehen wird.
Und bei einem Unternehmen, dass jetzt knapp 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat... 
Da muss kein Logo Pate stehen, das so aussieht, 
also würde es aus einer expressionistischen Kunstgalerie von circa 2030 stammen.


Heyho.

Midoryu


----------



## MICHI123 (7. September 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Wegen der Farben meckert hier ja auch Niemand, nur wegen der Art und Weise, wie diese dargestellt werden.
> Vergleicht man dieses Logo Mal mit einem der Vorgänger, dann ist dies eindeutig ein Rückschritt, design-technisch.
> Zum Beispiel hier: http://media2.giga.de/2012/02/windows-logos-zeitlinie.jpg


 
Rückschritt? seh ich da nicht. Ich finde das Vista Logo zum Beispiel echt schlechter. Dieser Glanz-Glas-Kack... "komm wir machen ein glänzendes dingen, als wär das eine tolle Kugel aus Glas" oder so... 
Und windwos sieben finde ich da in der Zeitleiste irgendwie weniger kräftig und eindeutig als Windows 8.


----------



## Midoryu1 (7. September 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Rückschritt? seh ich da nicht. Ich finde das Vista Logo zum Beispiel echt schlechter. Dieser Glanz-Glas-Kack... "komm wir machen ein glänzendes dingen, als wär das eine tolle Kugel aus Glas" oder so...
> Und windwos sieben finde ich da in der Zeitleiste irgendwie weniger kräftig und eindeutig als Windows 8.


 
Aber selbst das Vista-Logo war doch filigraner, das bisherige Windows 8-Logo hingegen wirkt grob, wie eine unfertige Skizze.

Wenn man hier runterscrollt -> http://wiki.lte.lu/studentwiki/Windows_Versionen
hat man's nochmal größer. Da ist Win7 auch wieder kräftiger.


----------



## Kwengie (10. September 2012)

wird Microsoft aufgrund seines neuen Logos gegen die Macher der Chrom-Erweiterung "Speed Dial" gerichtlich vorgehen, denn dieses Logo könnte man ja mit dem neuen Microsoft Logo verwechseln...


----------



## Kwengie (10. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ich versteh garnicht was an dem Logo so furchtbar ist.
> Natürlich ist es simpel und vielleicht auch nicht sehr "einfallsreich", aber andererseits erinnert es auf den ersten Blick an Windows und zugleich spielt es an auf die neue Metro Oberfläche - halte man von der was man wolle.
> Irgendwer hat das Roccat Logo gepostet, was sicher hübsch ist, aber mit dem Raubtier da im Logo auch schonwieder ein bestimmtes Image vermittelt. "Rund" ist zudem der Stil des Konkurrenten Apple und die extreme Einfachheit der Form des neuen Logos aber auch wieder ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
> Trotz allem ist das Logo nämlich unverkennbar, nur aufgrund der Farbgebung. Man vergleiche es zum Beispiel mit der deutschen Flagge, die auch nicht mehr ist als drei Balken, aber wenn man zufällig irgendwo das Muster Schwarz, Rot, Gold sieht denkt man automatisch "Oh, sieht ja aus wie ne Deutschlandflagge". Und die vier Farben in dieser Anordnung sind eben Microsoft oder Windows. Mehr als vier Quadrate braucht es da nicht.
> ...


 

genau, da haben wir es...
Auf mich macht das neue Logo sowie das kommende Betriessystem von MS (rein optisch jetzt betrachtet) einen altbackenen Eindruck aus den 80ger Jahren des vorherigen Jahrhunderts.
... nix mehr mit schicker Glas-Optik und so...


----------



## MICHI123 (11. September 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Aber selbst das Vista-Logo war doch filigraner, das bisherige Windows 8-Logo hingegen wirkt grob, wie eine unfertige Skizze.
> 
> Wenn man hier runterscrollt -> Windows Versionen - LTE-wiki for students
> hat man's nochmal größer. Da ist Win7 auch wieder kräftiger.


 Hm, also das mit dem Helligkeitsverlauf in der Mitte, finde ich irgendwie doof. Auf dem Desktophintergrund sieht's hingegen wieder gut aus.
Trotzdem gefällt mir das neue gut, vielleicht sogar besser. Ist auf jeden Fall kräftiger vom Ausdruck her finde ich.


----------



## MICHI123 (11. September 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> genau, da haben wir es...
> Auf mich macht das neue Logo sowie das kommende Betriessystem von MS (rein optisch jetzt betrachtet) einen altbackenen Eindruck aus den 80ger Jahren des vorherigen Jahrhunderts.
> *... nix mehr mit schicker Glas-Optik und so...*


 aaaaah neeeeeeeee, alles bloß keine Glas Optik  ich mag diesen Glanz-Glas-Look überhaupt nicht ^^


----------

